# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  What's your spirit animal?

## stateofmind

I've recently been hearing about spirit animals.  I confess I don't know too much about them.  I have heard though that a good sign for finding out (if they exist - I hope they do cuz it would be really cool!!!) is by noticing whatever animal you frequently find in your dreams.

Last night I had a dream that had a lion in it.  I can't remember any animals before that really that were in any of my dreams (I really should reread my old old dream journal entries.)  Maybe a lion is my spirit animal?!!  That would be cool!!

What's your spirit animal?

----------


## Hukif

Hm, the word spirit make it sound like a DG in animal disguise XD
Anyway, it would be difficult to determine it, I see so many animals oftern, ducks, dogs, all kind of birds, cats, iguanas, dragons, sharks, dolphins, horses, etc...
Anyway, as its the subconcious working, you can have a guide in any form, so it should be easy to make it be an animal.
Wait... it was moved... forget anything I said in the above part then <.<

----------


## Balestar

I'd like it to be some sort of cat, whether domestic or otherwise... but I've been seeing a lot of spiders in the last few months... blegh.
(Don't even like the damn things)

----------


## waterwitch

i think that we probably have many animals that guide us in spirit, coming at different times to help us with their special gifts, knowledge, medicine.

i also think that there is one that stays with us for always.

for me, it is the Crow.  i have had lots of strange incidents with crows, and they always seem to be around cawing at me.

i think your 'power' animal is the one who's 'medicine' (ie knowledge, wisdom and power) you most embody.

to find out more, there are lots of books on shamanic animal medicine, the two that i would recommend are Jamie Sam's Medicine Cards (this is a book and set of cards), and an Ojibwa medicine man called Wa-Na-Ni-Chi also published a set of cards and book, i think called The Medicine Wheel.

in native tradition, Sweet Medicine is the teaching of the animals.

----------


## miraclesnmagic

I read on a website a while back (don't remember which one) but it said that another wayto tell what your spirit animal is, is which animal you are the most attracted to; for ex. if you went to the zoo what is the first animal you would go see.

My spirit animal is a tiger.

----------


## JET73L

All signs point to ursus or lycan. Haven't been able to figure it out in dreams (no noticeable DG) and have never had a change to go on any spirit journey, so I can't say for sure if that's correct.

----------


## Ahhchuu

i had a dream i was attacking a spirit... it was a little black dot moving around my house. i was pouncing on it and i felt like a cougar or leapord or somthing so i geuss im one of them

----------


## saxonharp

> i think that we probably have many animals that guide us in spirit, coming at different times to help us with their special gifts, knowledge, medicine.
> 
> i also think that there is one that stays with us for always.
> 
> for me, it is the Crow.  i have had lots of strange incidents with crows, and they always seem to be around cawing at me.
> 
> i think your 'power' animal is the one who's 'medicine' (ie knowledge, wisdom and power) you most embody.
> 
> to find out more, there are lots of books on shamanic animal medicine, the two that i would recommend are Jamie Sam's Medicine Cards (this is a book and set of cards), and an Ojibwa medicine man called Wa-Na-Ni-Chi also published a set of cards and book, i think called The Medicine Wheel.
> ...



Depends on which Native Tradition you talk about.

In the Lakota tradition, the Tunkasilas (Ancestors) will often guide an individual in the form of an Animal (Wamaka Ska).  These are called Totems.

There's a book out there that people seem to use as the foundation for their investigations into Wa wamaka ska (Animal Medicine) called "Animal Speak" by Ted Andrews.  Personally, it's not my favorite.  I think it codifies and overly restricts something that is highly personal.  That being said, it's not a bad place to start for someone who has no background with, or Elder to teach them about, our Spirit Guides.

The Tunkasilas and other Allies that Guide and protect us come in many forms and experiences.  Those that come to us in Animal form as Totems will often come and go as our needs dictate.  However, some - but not all - people DO have Totems that remain with them for life.  In these cases, that Totem is more than a Guide; it's a Spiritual expression of that person and vice versa.  The attributes of that Totem are the fundamental attributes of the person. 

This is neither good not bad.  A person with a Life Totem such as this is very set in their ways and purpose.  They are easy to understand because they change very little (except for those with Coyote Medicine...) over time.  However, they are also inflexible and those things that are good, can also limit them significantly.

A person who has Guides and Allies that come and go are more flexible.  They have more opportunity to explore various attributes and possibilities, but they lack the depth of connection that one has with a Life Totem.

Finding your Allies is simple, but not easy.  All you have to do is ask them and they will let you know.  You just have to be in a space to hear what they tell you.

----------


## Neeros

> i think that we probably have many animals that 
> 
> for me, it is the Crow.  i have had lots of strange incidents with crows, and they always seem to be around cawing at me.



Weird, crows seem to follow me also. There are usually a few crows perched on my roof above my room.  Sometimes the powerlines around my house will fill up with them. Also whenever I am out and about there is usually a flock crow nearby if I take the time to look around a bit.

----------


## Songbird

This sounds cliche, but mine is a lion. I say that because I was in the most horrible place in my life, I had this anxiety attack while I was in the deepest state of depression and while I tried to sleep and not kill myself I say this image flash across my mind of a lion. Doesn't sound like much, but that kept me from sticking it through the night and not killing myself because I found what I was, and what I was to embrace.

I think it was God, personally. The one who gave the image, I mean.

----------


## stateofmind

"In the Lakota tradition, the Tunkasilas (Ancestors) will often guide an individual in the form of an Animal (Wamaka Ska). These are called Totems."

Yah Totems!!  That's what they were described to me as but I forgot the name.  Good info SaxonHarp.

You shed a lot of light on this subject but you didn't mention if you had a totem or not.  Are you of the more flexible variety or do you have a lifelong totem?  Or do you not know?

-stateofmind

----------


## Techno

Monkey. I consider myself too mischevious but cunning, playful but deviant, and social but reserved to be any other animal.

----------


## transflux

I had a shamanic initiation before I knew what it was. I was hijacked by a huge eagle while trying to fly from one town to another in a lucid dream. He brought me into a city and turned to an old man. We chatted for hours on a patio overlooking a coastline with sailing ships.

----------


## slash112

gosh i love the idea of having a spirit animal, i have no idea what mine is.
i love huskis and alsations i hope its one of them

----------


## Nazzul

Is it just me or is almost every spirit animal I hear about some sort of mamal or cute reptilian? Has anyone known someone with a spirit insect or lamprey? Anyway apperantly my spirit animal is a wolf. Maybe it's because of it's true or I just got lucky when I talked to a tarot reader. I even once read a book on spirit animals and astrology got the wolf again to. I like to keep a healthy skepticsim on things that has anything to do with spirits but it is interesting nonetheless.

----------


## saxonharp

> "In the Lakota tradition, the Tunkasilas (Ancestors) will often guide an individual in the form of an Animal (Wamaka Ska). These are called Totems."
> 
> Yah Totems!!  That's what they were described to me as but I forgot the name.  Good info SaxonHarp.
> 
> You shed a lot of light on this subject but you didn't mention if you had a totem or not.  Are you of the more flexible variety or do you have a lifelong totem?  Or do you not know?
> 
> -stateofmind



Look at my Avatar... what do you think?

----------


## saxonharp

> Monkey. I consider myself too mischevious but cunning, playful but deviant, and social but reserved to be any other animal.



That would be Coyote... not monkey.

----------


## Serenity Dragon

Well, even though I draw dragons, and don't know why I like them so much. I never had dreams about them being so vivid until recently. I don't know if that would count. It is the only one so far that has popped up more than once in my dreams. Anyone know what a dragon means in a dream? I read something that it had to do with change, but I don't know for sure.

----------


## Ilumirath

Ive always felt a connection with wolfs and brown bears, and i had dreams about them.

----------


## slash112

is your spirit animal just an animal which you hav always loved and you see in your dreams?

----------


## Wolfsbane

I've only seen them once, but I saw a pride of lions in a dream. They were black like panthers and were wearing jeweled headdresses. The alpha male had the biggest headdress and a dreadlock mane. They were gathered out on the dying field of my old elementary school. I was quite a distance away from them, but the alpha male looked straight at me. I felt protected, and like they thought of me as one of their own.

It's rare for me to dream about animals, much less unique ones like this. I'm sure I've had a few other animal dreams, but the only ones I remember are with house cats. I love cats, and people usually match me to them more than to any other animal. I'm also a leo. I only believe in astrology to an extent, but all the felines can't be coincidence.

----------


## ray

my spirit animal is the wolf. although i often dream about lions,ravens,horses,and sea serpents also.

----------


## Fluffysilver

My animal used to be the cockatiel, except I stopped dreaming about them a while ago. I always dreamed about the exact same two or three. (The third was the chick of the pair.)

I don't know what mine is now.

----------


## stateofmind

Does anyone know if there is any sure-fire way to know what your animal totem is or have them be revealed to you?

----------


## panta-rei

I think mine is a wolf... 

We used to have this really creepy picture of me. I was outside smiling (I was like 5 or something) and you can see an outline of a wolf... It creeped my mother out, so she destroyed it... (Damn.)

----------


## Robot_Butler

I've always thought mine was an owl.  For some reason, I see them everywhere, even in big cities.  Once, I had a huge white one flying alongside my car for a good minute or two.  I think they are following me  :paranoid:  

Being nocturnal and glowing white in the moonlight adds to the magic.  It always lifts my spirits to see a huge, majestic white owl take notice of me.

----------


## Wolfsbane

> I think mine is a wolf... 
> 
> We used to have this really creepy picture of me. I was outside smiling (I was like 5 or something) and you can see an outline of a wolf... It creeped my mother out, so she destroyed it... (Damn.)



Oh, wow. That sounds awesome! :]
Was the outline around you, or in the background? It's too bad she ripped that up.

----------


## panta-rei

Background, by the trees...

Burned it actually.

----------


## Euthanatos

I've felt akin to several totems but the one that has always hit me the most strikingly has been one I rejected at first.  A lady I worked with once told me she saw me as a bear cub.  I think I've matured since then but the Bear certainly describes many aspects I feel akin to.

Particularily hibernation in the winter....LOL

----------


## Wolfsbane

> Background, by the trees...
> 
> Burned it actually.



Damn, really? That's intense.

----------


## Serenity Dragon

I found this site that talks about the animals. lol... I thought it was kind of cool. 

http://www.theearthangelconnection.c...%20Animals.htm

----------


## ColinE

I have never had an animal in my dreams. Unless you could count this f'cked up unicorn thing. It had translucent skin and could talk. It looked like a small, hairless, ugly white dog but it called itself a unicorn.

----------


## saxonharp

> Does anyone know if there is any sure-fire way to know what your animal totem is or have them be revealed to you?



No.  But Hanblecya is probably your best bet.

----------


## Garjzla

in brother bear the spirts make them the animal toem's for you.....

----------


## saxonharp

> I've always thought mine was an owl.  For some reason, I see them everywhere, even in big cities.  Once, I had a huge white one flying alongside my car for a good minute or two.  I think they are following me  
> 
> Being nocturnal and glowing white in the moonlight adds to the magic.  It always lifts my spirits to see a huge, majestic white owl take notice of me.



Owl is a mesaenger of Death and Dying.  Not an omen or a prophet, but an indication that there is Death Medicine around you.

Owl is also associated with _seeing_ that which is hidden or masked.  

People with Owl as a totem are very hard to fool or lie to.

----------


## maxy126

mabye my dog max or mabye a turtle since i love them i dont know mabye some1 shud become lucid and ask their dream guides what there spirit animal is? lol

----------


## panta-rei

> Owl is a mesaenger of Death and Dying.  Not an omen or a prophet, but an indication that there is Death Medicine around you.
> 
> Owl is also associated with _seeing_ that which is hidden or masked.  
> 
> People with Owl as a totem are very hard to fool or lie to.



This sounds like me...

----------


## Ghost94

I´m a head fish.

----------


## saxonharp

> I´m a head fish.



...looks like my uncle Oscar.....

----------


## stateofmind

I recently had a lucid dream where I was in this pretty golf course-esque/shire place at sunset with big rolling hills and a shimmering pond.  At first there was a huge male lion surrounded by maybe 25 lion cubs and they were on top of me holding me down.  I was scared of them even though I knew I was dreaming.  At some point a transition happened and I was looking at myself in third person and I could this big lion surrounded by lion cubs walking towards me.  My alarm woke me up shortly after that.

This is the second dream in the last month I had with lions.

----------


## Ghost94

> ...looks like my uncle Oscar.....



A hansome man.

----------


## saxonharp

> I recently had a lucid dream where I was in this pretty golf course-esque/shire place at sunset with big rolling hills and a shimmering pond.  At first there was a huge male lion surrounded by maybe 25 lion cubs and they were on top of me holding me down.  I was scared of them even though I knew I was dreaming.  At some point a transition happened and I was looking at myself in third person and I could this big lion surrounded by lion cubs walking towards me.  My alarm woke me up shortly after that.
> 
> This is the second dream in the last month I had with lions.



My oldest Daughter's totem is Lion.  For her, it manifests as a nurturing, protective, family-focused kind of energy.  Very comfortable to be around.

----------


## stateofmind

> My oldest Daughter's totem is Lion.  For her, it manifests as a nurturing, protective, family-focused kind of energy.  Very comfortable to be around.



How did you discover what her totem was?  Thanks for all your help saxonharp.

----------


## panta-rei

If you check my dream journal, recently I had a dream about many white owls.

----------


## saxonharp

> How did you discover what her totem was?  Thanks for all your help saxonharp.



My Guides told me before she was born.  It was also before we knew she was a girl.

When my guides told me that the baby was "Lion", I just assumed it would be a boy. 

I painted the nursery with this huge 360 degree jungle mural with a baby lion cub sleeping on a branch over where we were going to put the crib.  I used "Simba" from "The Lion King" as the model.  If I'd known it was going to be a girl, I'd have used a different model... ::?:

----------


## stateofmind

> My Guides told me before she was born.  It was also before we knew she was a girl.
> 
> When my guides told me that the baby was "Lion", I just assumed it would be a boy. 
> 
> I painted the nursery with this huge 360 degree jungle mural with a baby lion cub sleeping on a branch over where we were going to put the crib.  I used "Simba" from "The Lion King" as the model.  If I'd known it was going to be a girl, I'd have used a different model...



That's really great that you did that for your daughter!  Even though you thought it was going to be a boy lol.

What are these guides that you speak of?  How did you meet them?

----------


## fy_iceworld

I have had many dreams with a spider somewhere in it, either as a main element or background info/imagery. I've seen them spin webs in dreams, bounce up and down, multiply. They have even bitten my left foot, leaving me with a big purple lump of pus in the dream.

----------


## spaceexplorer

Why are totems always something cool and dramatic?
I'm yet to meet someone who has a slug or gerbil totem.
Does it not make you question how much ego is at play in these things?

Just a thought. Not trying to be negative... but i do think to get to the truth one has to question ones own motives. Mine i've always belived to be some kind of hawk... however, Why is it not the snail or gerbil? 
A hawk is cool, a gerbil is not. 
I think i just wanted a cool totem so on some level i chose an animal i think is cool. Which to me kind of ruins the whole thing. Seems far less genuine.

----------


## stateofmind

> Why are totems always something cool and dramatic?
> I'm yet to meet someone who has a slug or gerbil totem.
> Does it not make you question how much ego is at play in these things?
> 
> Just a thought. Not trying to be negative... but i do think to get to the truth one has to question ones own motives. Mine i've always belived to be some kind of hawk... however, Why is it not the snail or gerbil? 
> A hawk is cool, a gerbil is not. 
> I think i just wanted a cool totem so on some level i chose an animal i think is cool. Which to me kind of ruins the whole thing. Seems far less genuine.



Lol, judging by the current state of America, I'd say there's quite a few people with the slug totem.  ::D:

----------


## Silviiro

Mine is probably a wolf. But I really don't know. I like wolves! But mine could be a slug for all I know.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

as you can tell by my name....need i say more?

----------


## saxonharp

> That's really great that you did that for your daughter!  Even though you thought it was going to be a boy lol.
> 
> What are these guides that you speak of?  How did you meet them?



I always knew that Bear was my totem.  "Bear" was always my nickname from the time I was a baby.  When I was 9 or 10, I was picking Blackberries and came across a Black Bear munching on the same bush I was picking on.  We surprised each other so much that neither of us quite knew what to do.  We just sort of stared at one another for what seemed like forever until the bear just huffed at me and wandered away.  When I was 13, my Uncle presented me with a Bearskin Medicine Bag that had been in the family for over 150 years and told me, "I think you'll want this someday...." 

When I was about 20, I took my first Shamanic Journey and met my Benefactor.  This is the spiritual entity responsible for you in this life.  From there, I was introduced to my other Guides and numerous Allies trhough other Journeys; Raven, Owl, Coyote, Trout, Rattlesnake, Spider... but Bear is my constant companion and my Life Totem.

My Guides direct me in Healing and in the Psychopomp work I do.

----------


## saxonharp

> Why are totems always something cool and dramatic?
> I'm yet to meet someone who has a slug or gerbil totem.
> Does it not make you question how much ego is at play in these things?
> 
> Just a thought. Not trying to be negative... but i do think to get to the truth one has to question ones own motives. Mine i've always belived to be some kind of hawk... however, Why is it not the snail or gerbil? 
> A hawk is cool, a gerbil is not. 
> I think i just wanted a cool totem so on some level i chose an animal i think is cool. Which to me kind of ruins the whole thing. Seems far less genuine.



For those who truly understand and follow Wamaka Ska Medicine, ALL animals have value and a message to give.  My Wife's Life Totem is Moose.  Not exactly your "coolest" animal.  But its Medicine is icredibly strong.  Trout has been an ally to me and Nut Hatch and Woodpecker...

That being said, most small animals don't have enough Powerful Medicine to be a Warrior's Life Totem.  It takes a fairly substantial Spirit to support us two-leggeds.

----------


## tkdyo

well, if we are to go buy which kind of animals we have always been attracted to...Im at an impasse because I have always and still do love dragons and dinosaurs...Ive had a few dreams involving them too.  after that though...it would be a split between dolphins and falcons...I find both to be utterly facinating, but they are so different...what to do...

found another interesting site, it has a HUGE list of animals over 300 it states.  http://www.animalspirits.com/index1.html

----------


## Metronome

my spirit animal is a hawk. named david.

----------


## panta-rei

> found another interesting site, it has a HUGE list of animals over 300 it states.  http://www.animalspirits.com/index1.html



That's crazy!

I never really thought of totems outside of the normal spectrum. (Dog, cat, lion, bear, wolf, tiger...) Now I'm really interested in finding my totem...

----------


## Abra

My spirit animal is the trilobite. Most definitely. The first animal to have sight. I feel more aware of my surroundings, I notice the detail in my environment. I am versatile and adaptable, boding well in abrasive and pressuring environments. I will die out, but will leave a legacy.

----------


## tkdyo

bump...kind of interested in what saxon has to say about that site I found, and possibly my animal  :wink2:

----------


## Thorim

I once shapeshifted into a wolf in a LD, and this is the only time I can remember an animal playing a specific/important role in one of my dreams.

Maybe that's it

----------


## stateofmind

> When I was about 20, I took my first Shamanic Journey and met my Benefactor.  This is the spiritual entity responsible for you in this life.  From there, I was introduced to my other Guides and numerous Allies trhough other Journeys; Raven, Owl, Coyote, Trout, Rattlesnake, Spider... but Bear is my constant companion and my Life Totem.



I find it interesting that you use the word "Allies."  I read a book by Carlos Castaneda called "The Teachings of don Juan" and in it don Juan mentions Allies numerous times in regards to items that aid a "Man of Knowledge."  Are you familiar with this?  Are the shamanic traditions of Mexico similar to the shamanic traditions you follow?  What shamanic tradition do you follow?  Are these Allies you mention of the same class as the ones don Juan speaks of?

----------


## Unelias

My spirit animal as viewed from shamanistic point is northern wolf. 

Gotta admit, when I fight for real I do have the ferocity of a rabid wolf.   ::lol::

----------


## saxonharp

> I find it interesting that you use the word "Allies."  I read a book by Carlos Castaneda called "The Teachings of don Juan" and in it don Juan mentions Allies numerous times in regards to items that aid a "Man of Knowledge."  Are you familiar with this?  Are the shamanic traditions of Mexico similar to the shamanic traditions you follow?  What shamanic tradition do you follow?  Are these Allies you mention of the same class as the ones don Juan speaks of?



My teacher was a student of Carlos Castaneda and a peer of don Miguel Ruiz so yes, I'm familiar with and practice the Toltec Traditions as they have been passed down to me through my Teacher by Castaneda and by don Juan Mattus before him.

The Toltec Path is not incongruent with other philosophical or "religious" belief systems and often works in conjunction with them.  Most Native American Traditions lend themselves quite nicely to working in concert with Toltec Paths, but even traditions such as Buddhism, Shinto and Taoism are often associated with them.  There was even a Catholic Priest in Mexico who lived the life of a Toltec Man of Knowledge with no conflicts with his Faith.

To TKDYO: 
Yes, I've seen that site before.  It's fine for what it is.  Still, I'd be wary of anyone or any site who claims to have a full understanding of Wamaka Ska Medicine.  Most of what I've read there, though, I agree with.

My Teacher once told me a joke:  "How many Shamans does it take to change a lightbulb?  One hundred.  One to change it and 99 to stand around saying, "That's not how *I* learned to do it." ::D:

----------


## spaceexplorer

My spirit animal is a tadpole called Dr Von Poopenhaffen.
He's rubbish. 
Some folks get all the luck with thier wolves, and thier eagles.
I get Dr Von Poopenhaffen.

----------


## Timothy Paradox

Desert rattlesnake.
You don't see me unless I want you to, I generally avoid human contact; and I'm pretty calm until I hit boiling point - that's when I explode.  ::D:

----------


## tkdyo

> o TKDYO: 
> Yes, I've seen that site before.  It's fine for what it is.  Still, I'd be wary of anyone or any site who claims to have a full understanding of Wamaka Ska Medicine.  Most of what I've read there, though, I agree with.
> 
> My Teacher once told me a joke:  "How many Shamans does it take to change a lightbulb?  One hundred.  One to change it and 99 to stand around saying, "That's not how *I* learned to do it."



lol, nice.  So then, I must ask is it really possible for your spirit animal to be from so far in the past as dinosaurs?  Because in all honesty any time an animal plays a major role in my dream it is always a dinosaur.  I have also always been obsessed with them  When I was little I knew much more dinosaur names than names of my own family members.  and it may even still be that way today, lol.

----------


## saxonharp

> lol, nice.  So then, I must ask is it really possible for your spirit animal to be from so far in the past as dinosaurs?  Because in all honesty any time an animal plays a major role in my dream it is always a dinosaur.  I have also always been obsessed with them  When I was little I knew much more dinosaur names than names of my own family members.  and it may even still be that way today, lol.



I suppose its possible.  Spirit knows neither time nor distance.  And while I've never personally encountered any Ally Form outside our normal, mundane experience, I know people whom I take very seriously who have "fantastical creatures" such as dragons for their Totems.  If Dragon can be a Totem, I don't see why T-Rex couldn't as well. ::shock::  ::D:

----------


## Iokheira

Mine is a wolf =]

They seem to be getting awfully popular these days though >.<0

I've always loved them, and practically every test and person has told me if I was an animal, I'd be a wolf. Plus, when I'm in a rough spot, a white wolf always appears in my dreams and helps me out  :tongue2:

----------


## ray

> When I was about 20, I took my first Shamanic Journey and met my Benefactor.  This is the spiritual entity responsible for you in this life.  From there, I was introduced to my other Guides and numerous Allies through other Journeys; Raven, Owl, Coyote, Trout, Rattlesnake, Spider... but Bear is my constant companion and my Life Totem.
> 
> My Guides direct me in Healing and in the Psychopomp work I do.



i am intensely curious when it comes to this type of thing (probably because i have native american blood in me but none of my family follows that path) but what is a Shamanic Journey exactly?  :Uhm:  like what do you do in one? forgive my ignorance.  i don't know things.  :tongue2:

----------


## deepsleep

Wow, Thats interesting, But I hope i dont end up being chased by some kinda  crazed animal!

----------


## saxonharp

> i am intensely curious when it comes to this type of thing (probably because i have native american blood in me but none of my family follows that path) but what is a Shamanic Journey exactly?  like what do you do in one? forgive my ignorance.  i don't know things.



A Shamanic Journey is akin to astral projection in many ways.  In essence, your spirit leaves your physical body to travel in the Spirit Realm.  While in this state, you can communicate more effectively with your Guides, Allies and Benefactor, and with the Ancestors and with Source directly.  You can gain knowledge from their perspective on anything you care to investigate.

----------


## Unelias

Depends of the area of shamanism you practice. It is a bit different here in far north  :smiley:  but same kind of general idea

----------


## sanispirational

I'm absolutely certain it is a wolf, although not original I have had many "spiritual experiences" as a wolf/involving wolves, even though I don't think I've ever physically been with one, I have had multiple experiences where I was one (lucid dream experiences etc)

----------


## neika

> I've recently been hearing about spirit animals.  I confess I don't know too much about them.  I have heard though that a good sign for finding out (if they exist - I hope they do cuz it would be really cool!!!) is by noticing whatever animal you frequently find in your dreams.
> 
> Last night I had a dream that had a lion in it.  I can't remember any animals before that really that were in any of my dreams (I really should reread my old old dream journal entries.)  Maybe a lion is my spirit animal?!!  That would be cool!!
> 
> What's your spirit animal?



shamanism is how you find your spirit animal... 4000 year old ritual done by people of all kinds of ethnic,  egyptians, hindues, buddah, christians, look it up and get some shaman cd's of drumming in one beat and you will journey to find yours...

----------


## Unelias

Actually in northern shamanism at least, it isn't neccessarily spirit animal even though it usually takes form of an animal. But I suggest that if you really are into shamanism, don't limit yourself to cd. Nothing is better way that a ritual drum that you have done yourself and with passion.  :smiley:

----------


## saxonharp

> Depends of the area of shamanism you practice. It is a bit different here in far north  but same kind of general idea



Interesting.  Where do you see the distinctions?  I'm always interested in other views and would very much appreciate hearing yours.

Either way, I suspect the light bulb will get changed.   :smiley:

----------


## saxonharp

> Actually in northern shamanism at least, it isn't neccessarily spirit animal even though it usually takes form of an animal. But I suggest that if you really are into shamanism, don't limit yourself to cd. Nothing is better way that a ritual drum that you have done yourself and with passion.



Agreed - to an extent.  A couple words of caution though I think may be in order:  When Drumming for your own journey, you have to be careful of a few things.  Firstly, the drum is used to help sync your vibration with Grandmother Earth and in group settings, it is the drummer whose task it is to find and maintain that vibration.  If you are drumming for yourself, you have to do that first THEN transition into your own Journey state without disrupting the beat/vibration of the Drum.  

Secondly, during a Journey, your emotions and energy will fluctuate.  You must use the Drum to stabilize those energies and not allow them to alter your Drum Beat.  It is difficult to do if you are the one Drumming for yourself.  

Lastly, and possibly most importantly, the Drum is used to call back your spirit to your body.  During a Journey, it is easy to want to stay in the Spirit Realm.  If you are Drumming for yourself, you must be careful not to allow yourself the luxury of loitering or "exploring".  Get the information you are seeking and return.  Use the Sacred Beat to help draw yourself back.  Sometimes that will be two minutes, sometimes two hours.  Since time is irrelevant in the Spirit Realm, this poses another challenge to drumming for yourself.  Transitioning from your Journey Beat to the Call-back Beat is hard to do without first getting used to what that Beat is and conditioning yourself to return when you hear it.

For all these reasons, it is my personal opinion that a recorded Drum is safer for beginning Journeyers eventhough you lose the connection to the moment you would get with a Live Drum.

----------


## Unelias

Maybe  :smiley:  while I might have a bit different approach to some you said, they are quite similar. I have practiced shamanism for eight years now and it is a bit different here. I usually induce trance with drumming, singing or dancing.

I just wrote a quite lenghty explanation in PM for someone. I don't feel like writing it all over again  :smiley:  at least not now. I am dead tired  :tongue2:

----------


## saxonharp

> Maybe  while I might have a bit different approach to some you said, they are quite similar. I have practiced shamanism for eight years now and it is a bit different here. I usually induce trance with drumming, singing or dancing.
> 
> I just wrote a quite lenghty explanation in PM for someone. I don't feel like writing it all over again  at least not now. I am dead tired



No worries.  If you ever feel like, I'd be interested in hearing.

Peace.

----------


## Unelias

I try to remember that  :smiley:  you can PM me with questions though, it is easier to start with that. I am really busy in near future  :tongue2:

----------


## lagunagirl

I don't have a very specific idea, but I'm pretty sure it's some kind of bird. An Eagle, Sparrow, or Owl are the only ones that come to mind. But I don't know, those are just the first ones that come to mind when people mention things like this... and when I think about it, I guess it fits.

----------


## someweirdsin

If there are spirit animals, mine is a fly.  I never really thought of having a spirit animal but they have appeared to me at strange times.  I was furiously angry once and walking quickly and this fly wouldn't leave me alone, as they do, flying all over me and every time i flicked it away it would come back until finally in my frustation i gave up and just let it sit on me.  As it just stopped, calm. And it made me stop and then my anger subsided and clarity returned to me and then it flew away.  

Flies often appear to me when there is something bothering me and my mind gets out of control.  They are a constant reminder to stop and be present.  

They may not be pretty but that's irrelevant in what they can teach me.

----------


## garnet

In my dreams I would like to definately be a siamese cat, A white horse, A black snake and a white owl.

----------


## Paradox-db3

My spirit animal is one of those black beetles with shiny hard backs and wings underneith...A June bug, perhaps?  That, or else a Dobsonfly.  Well, actually any insect that likes poop.

----------


## Shark Rider

hum, I remember taking a quize before (50 questions), it said mine is a Jaguar.

----------


## Shark Rider

Lol, i just found out this topic. I was the last person posting posting on it. lol 
Mine isn't a jaguar. Either a shark. (shark was a temporal totem for me) 
My life totem animal is a Bear!  ::D:

----------


## kenietz

I dunno which animal is mine but i had a dream once where i was a dolphin. That is the dream, with the biggest impact on me, of all dreams where i was animal. Otherwise i see usually dogs(like tonight) and lots of fish(but i love fishing so no surprise here  :smiley:  ).
The dolphin experience was a whole night lesson in jumping over a wall in the sea given to me by another dolphin. Finally i made it though. It was really cool the feeling of being/flying above the water and the wall of course  :smiley: ))

----------


## onyxfyre

mines a fox. I like wolves and foxes the same but i have dreams with foxes in them and ive seen them before.

----------


## Luni

I honestly don't know what my spirit animal is, but I'm sure I'll find out in time.

I have had a dream where I was trying to fly, but I used a very weird way of creating a flying craft out of wood in order to achieve the ability. While I was doing this a black maine coone cat was staring at me with violet eyes. In the same dream I saw a black bird with the same violet eyes watching me as I flew. 

I also had a dream that a T-rex ate me and snapped my back in half, so I suppose that's not a lead. XD

----------


## juroara

wow! Drumming sounds fun!  ::D:  I need to add that on my ever growing list of things to do.

I think my animal totem is a deer stag. I first saw the stag in a visualization meditation, the first time I entered my Inner Sanctuary. I saw a group of stags again in a dream recently, where wanting to dream of my Inner Sanctuary was on my mind.

So what do I do now?  ::shock:: 

Eastern dragons are also strong symbols for me, but im not sure if that counts.

----------


## Shark Rider

> I honestly don't know what my spirit animal is, but I'm sure I'll find out in time.
> 
> I have had a dream where I was trying to fly, but I used a very weird way of creating a flying craft out of wood in order to achieve the ability. While I was doing this a black maine coone cat was staring at me with violet eyes. In the same dream I saw a black bird with the same violet eyes watching me as I flew. 
> 
> I also had a dream that a T-rex ate me and snapped my back in half, so I suppose that's not a lead. XD




Maybe a raven? Try looking for it's definition  :wink2:

----------


## mowglycdb

Fox here.  My dream guide is a tiny dragon.

----------


## Polarlicht

Mine is a Polar Bear for the occasion. 
However, I have not made a really straight belief system.  :tongue2: 

I'm inspired by the _Seekers_ book series by Erin Hunter to put some Native American/Inuit stuff in to connect to my totem animal, along with my Christain religion.
I'm also trying to delvelop some bedtime rituals. Any help?

----------


## IAmCoder

I have a tattoo of a lizard on my right shoulder and a dragonfly on my left. I was lucky enough to go an a vision quest in my teens where I "found" my totem animals.

The lizard's medicine is that of dreaming and is meant to remind me that I create my dreams and control them. The dragonfly's medicine is illusion and reminds me that I am creating my waking life and can change anything just as easily by changing my beliefs.

----------


## Xei

I find it a weird coincidence that all of your spirit animals are cool.

I'm an eagle I'm a fox I'm a bear I'm a dolphin I'm a dragon I'm a siamese cat I'm a lion I'm a wolf I'm a panther I'm a shark I'm a lizard I'm a dragonfly.

Why are none of you worms or ticks or sea cucumbers or woodlice or corals or trout?

It's almost like you're choosing your own spirit animals in order to seem appealing.

And why are they all in the small minority of animals which are currently in existence? Why are none of you velociraptors?

----------


## Jervilan

This is very interesting. I don't know what my spirit animal is yet, but if some of you guys would help me, i would be very grateful.

----------


## Xei

Based on the resonant frequencies in the electromagnetic aura I'm receiving from you, I suspect you may be a mole cricket.

----------


## IAmCoder

Try this... coincidentally enough I got the lizard.

medicinecards.com/readings.html

----------


## Xei

medicinecards.com/readings.html

What did you get the second time?

----------


## IAmCoder

Panther.  ::roll::

----------


## nina

I got Salmon. What a lame site.

----------


## Xei

But salmon is delicious.

----------


## nina

> But salmon is delicious.



I'm not a fan actually.

----------


## IAmCoder

> I got Salmon. What a lame site.



Yeah, the site hasn't been updated in over a decade. But the book and cards are timeless and filled with invaluable teachings.

----------


## saltyseedog

from dreams I think I might be a rabbit...

----------


## Shark Rider

> I find it a weird coincidence that all of your spirit animals are cool.
> 
> I'm an eagle I'm a fox I'm a bear I'm a dolphin I'm a dragon I'm a siamese cat I'm a lion I'm a wolf I'm a panther I'm a shark I'm a lizard I'm a dragonfly.
> 
> Why are none of you worms or ticks or sea cucumbers or woodlice or corals or trout?
> 
> It's almost like you're choosing your own spirit animals in order to seem appealing.
> 
> And why are they all in the small minority of animals which are currently in existence? Why are none of you velociraptors?



 
I seriously doubt that u can be so many animals at once.  First of all,there's a lot of animals you named there that have a "contradictory characters"...such as dolphin and shark. Also, domestic animals are not considered as a spirit/totem animal because they're tamed by human beings. The same goes for dogs. Second of all you have only ONE life totem animal. Which means that the others are messengers. Messengers are here to teach you a lesson. So that means that the more of them you have, the more lessons you need to learn. Having a lot of messenger animals isn't something good. Actually it means that you need to work on yourself. 

You can't chose the animals you want. They chose you. You can meet them in dreams or meditation. The animal will show itself to you once you're ready. 

I don't know people with worm totems but I know people with different types of insects. It really varies. As for dinosaurs, they're not living animals that can't evolve. So logically speaking they can't "teach" you or guide you in any way, because they don't exist and they don't evolve.

----------


## acatalephobic

It would be neat if mine were a cardinal.

----------


## guitardreamer

Mine is either a cat or wolf I dream about both of those animals alot

----------


## Shark Rider

> Mine is either a cat or wolf I dream about both of those animals alot



Cats are more like messengers in the dreams. Sometimes they can act as spiritual guardians too, during the dream. 
I saw in your signature that u talk about a wolf attacking you. That might be your spirit animal. Very often our spiritual animals will come to us in our dreams. And the fact that it attacked...well, maybe it was a way for it to tell you something. Or grab your attention. If you have the chance to see it again, try speaking to it.

----------


## Chimpertainment

I had a dream where i was walking with my grandma away from a church i used to go to and we were both swallowed by a grizzly bear. Does that means its my power animal???? lol

One of my childhood dream guides was a squirrel. I have always felt an affinity with rodents and have been able to communicate pretty well with them. 
Then again, whenever im at a zoo, the primates always seem interested in me. But im a monkey too so i dunno.

----------


## Chimpertainment

On an interesting note, my brother in law happens to have natural shamanic talents and seems to have trees as spirit guides. Although he has never said this i gathered it from different things he has told me about.

----------


## saltyseedog

alot of trees don't like humans. But some will sprinkle healing loving energy on you when you are undernieth them. I call them healing trees.

----------


## L33tsaber

One of my friends suspects that mine might be an owl, especially after I told her about an incident from when I was on a family trip to South Dakota.

My grandma wanted to buy me some jewelry as a souvenir.  There was a stand with a guy selling all sorts of pretty necklaces with animal pendants.  At the time, wolves were my favorite animal, so I picked out a necklace with a wolf on it.  The seller said, "Are you sure you wouldn't rather be a wise old owl?"  (I still ended up getting the wolf necklace, but to this day, I wonder if I should have gotten the owl one instead.)

----------


## saltyseedog

wtf I've read what you've just posted in a dream

----------


## Wrighty

I think my power animal is a Bear, Iv had a few random visions of the bear and, to finalize it i was just thinking of a bear and scrolled down the page to see a picture of a bear what a coincidence  :smiley:

----------


## WickedWitch

I had a vision once where I saw a white lion of male and female gender. (I'm bi, so maybe that has something to do with it.)  :Cheeky: 

In another vision a long time ago, I saw a silver and red dragon. But when I touched it, I felt so much energy that I could barely restrain myself from destroying my room when I woke up.  ::shock:: 

Right now, the animal I identify with most in waking life is the wasp. They are small, but nonetheless awe-inspiring and independent warriors.  ::D:

----------


## guitardreamer

> Cats are more like messengers in the dreams. Sometimes they can act as spiritual guardians too, during the dream. 
> I saw in your signature that u talk about a wolf attacking you. That might be your spirit animal. Very often our spiritual animals will come to us in our dreams. And the fact that it attacked...well, maybe it was a way for it to tell you something. Or grab your attention. If you have the chance to see it again, try speaking to it.



okay! I've only seen that wolf once. But the dream that it was in was reallly strange and I remembered it reallllly well.

----------


## Shark Rider

ok. Actually, it's pretty hard to understand wich is our power/life totem/spiritual animal. The one that is a part of our soul and a part of us. There's few type of totem animals i've known and experienced. 
 - To start with the Life totem. This is the animal you feel the most conected to. Usually it's also the animal you love and still love since you're a child. It's a part of your soul. It's a part of you. For example mine is a bear. I'll give you guys some info on bears later because I see you love them  :tongue2:   :wink2: 
  -The journey totem. This is an interesting one. It's an animal that you cross more then once during the day. It doesn't has to be the animal itself. It could be pictures, tattoos etc... It's an animal that grabs your attention few times during the day. Usually they mean something. (these are pretty similiar to the animals you cross once in a dream)
 -The messenger totem. These are animals that come and go during your life. For exemple, I've always loved bears but there was a time when I was almost in love with sharks. Back at that time I wasn't really thinking of it. But Sharks are prehistorical animals. They're symbol of moving forward. The shark was around me for 3 years and it taught me how to control my emotions and move forward. Don't look back. Once I learned that, it was gone. A messenger totem can stay with us 2 weeks, even 2 days...or even 4 years. It depends of you...how fast will you learn your lesson. 
  -The last type i've experienced are called the Shadow totem. That totem represents your fear. Once you overcome your fear...well, you'll prolly get a cookie. XD hahaha, nah, jk. Once you overcome your fear you'll get to a higher spiritual level. My shadow totem is cockroache. It's almost like a phobia. Now it's interesting because the main lesson of cockroaches is adaptability. And I'm really not adaptable. I don't like anything new. I find it very hard to adapt to a new environement. So, i still have't learned my lesson. I don't deserve a cookie. XD


There's few ways I know for you to find your totems. 
1st- go check the definition for each animal on the planet and see wich one fits you best...good luck!  :tongue2: 
2nd- a deep meditation, a.k.a: shaman journey. 
3rd- consult a shaman
4th- ask for the animal to visit you in a dream. 

There's no site or no other human (except for shamans) that can tell you what your spiritual animal is. Only you can tell that.

Some info on the bear:

Bear : Biggest medicine of the bear is Introspection and then you have:
 -Healer
 -Love, Peace
 -Leader
 -Defense
 -Revenge
 -Subconscious
 -Dreaming/visualization
 -Daydreamers
 -Slower during the winter months. 
 -May have a bad temper. 

These are some of the few (most important) characteristics for the bear. 
*Note that there's a few differences between the species. Grizzlies, Brown, Polar, Black, Koalas, Pandas and Moobears have some particular qualities to their own
specie.   Also, note that during the whole time I was calling them "totem" animals, but this word is used in shamanic practices. Usually people will call them "spiritual" or "guides"

So there you have it. I hope this helped y'all. 
I want a cookie now!  ::D:  XD

----------


## KristaNicole07

I was in the hospital very sick once when I was about 9 years old, and hallucinated a big (black?) dog jumping onto my hospital bed. Ever since then, I've had many dreams with dogs. I even had a lucid dream kind of like my hallucination a few years ago...the only difference was that I was in my bed at my house.

I have a lot of dreams about dogs, which is strange to me, because I've never owned a dog, and even though I like them, they've never really been my favorite animal. I'm actually very fond of cats, and have grown up around them, but I rarely dream about them.

Not sure what all this could mean though...I rarely dream about exotic or wild animals. And according to Shark Rider...





> Also, domestic animals are not considered as a spirit/totem animal because they're tamed by human beings. The same goes for dogs.



...so who knows.

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

They're not considered as totem animals in shamanic practices. Although they could be guardians, or helpers. They can even be guardian angels in the form of an animal!  :smiley:

----------


## RebelSeven

I had spent weeks trying to find my spirit animal, both in dreams and in meditations. I was convinced it was a mountain lion and over and over again I found myself in mountain forests and on bare rocky  mountain sides, but for the life of me could find no animals. Finally in a dream I climbed to the top of a mountain and looked into a cave I was excited because I knew I was about to meet my mountain lion at last and then was heartbroken when I found an old hermit.  :Bang head:  I demanded he tell me where the spirit of the mountain lion lived. He looked at me with disgust and said "You will never dance because you can't hear the song." This hurt me badly though I couldn't say why. I don't even care for dancing in real life. I gave up on finding my spirit animal altogether, but later that week in a dream I found myself in another mountain forest. I refused to go looking and I sat down cross-legged in the dirt. I closed my eyes and enjoyed the sun warming me up and listened to the sound of the trees. Then I realized I was hearing something else. Very faintly I heard whale song. I focused on it and it filled my mind. It was incredibly soothing and moving. I woke up slowly and felt a serenity I was not accustomed to. 

I was silly for trying to force a specific animal. I was being egotistic. :Oops:   Luckily my totem is very patient  ::biggrin::  I've learned countless lessons from this animal and the experience of finding him. I'm curios, what is the whales medicine?

----------


## IAmCoder

> Whale is the record keeper, very much like a swimming library. Whale carries the history of Mother Earth and is said to have been placed here by the ancients from Sirius.
> 
> All of our petroglyphs speak of the Motherland, Mu, and the disaster that brought the red race to North America from the West, beyond the great waters. The symbols in the petroglyphs speak of the rivers and mountains crossed by our ancestors when they sought solid ground as the water receeded.
> 
> Whale medicine teaches us to use the sounds and frequencies that balance our emotional bodies and heal our physical forms. To recall _why_ the shaman's drum brings healing and peace is to align with Whale's message. The drum is the universal heartbeat and aligns all beings heart to heart.
> 
> We are the only creatures who do not have our own unique cry or call. Find yours. Allow your voice to use this sound to release tension or emotion. Whale signals a time of finding your origins, of seeing your overall destiny as coded in your DNA, and of finding the sound that will release those records. You may never be the same again.



Sounds like the hermit was on to something and you should start listening for the song!

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

> I had spent weeks trying to find my spirit animal, both in dreams and in meditations. I was convinced it was a mountain lion and over and over again I found myself in mountain forests and on bare rocky  mountain sides, but for the life of me could find no animals. Finally in a dream I climbed to the top of a mountain and looked into a cave I was excited because I knew I was about to meet my mountain lion at last and then was heartbroken when I found an old hermit.  I demanded he tell me where the spirit of the mountain lion lived. He looked at me with disgust and said "You will never dance because you can't hear the song." This hurt me badly though I couldn't say why. I don't even care for dancing in real life. I gave up on finding my spirit animal altogether, but later that week in a dream I found myself in another mountain forest. I refused to go looking and I sat down cross-legged in the dirt. I closed my eyes and enjoyed the sun warming me up and listened to the sound of the trees. Then I realized I was hearing something else. Very faintly I heard whale song. I focused on it and it filled my mind. It was incredibly soothing and moving. I woke up slowly and felt a serenity I was not accustomed to. 
> 
> I was silly for trying to force a specific animal. I was being egotistic.  Luckily my totem is very patient  I've learned countless lessons from this animal and the experience of finding him. I'm curios, what is the whales medicine?



Whooaaww, congrats! ::D:  That's REALLY cool!!!!  ::D: 

Some info on the whale (this is general...but as bears, it may vary from one to an other specie. There's the killer whale and the blue whale and they have several differences.) In general, their medicine is alchemy, creativity and knowledge.  Also:
-Creation
-Power of Song
-Inner Depths 
-Guardian of the Cosmic Memory
-Healing through Sound 
-Sensitivity
-Spiritual Insight

I don't know this totem very well. But the best way to know for you is to ask the animal itself. If you can somehow connect to it...you can ask it.  ::D:

----------


## RebelSeven

Thanx guys  :smiley:  Where did you get that quote from Coder? I'd like to read more from that source. And to Grizzly, he is a Humpback  :smiley:

----------


## IAmCoder

Er, Jamie Sams & David Carson.

----------


## RebelSeven

Thanks

----------


## Chimpertainment

> I had spent weeks trying to find my spirit animal, both in dreams and in meditations. I was convinced it was a mountain lion and over and over again I found myself in mountain forests and on bare rocky  mountain sides, but for the life of me could find no animals. Finally in a dream I climbed to the top of a mountain and looked into a cave I was excited because I knew I was about to meet my mountain lion at last and then was heartbroken when I found an old hermit.  I demanded he tell me where the spirit of the mountain lion lived. He looked at me with disgust and said "You will never dance because you can't hear the song." This hurt me badly though I couldn't say why. I don't even care for dancing in real life. I gave up on finding my spirit animal altogether, but later that week in a dream I found myself in another mountain forest. I refused to go looking and I sat down cross-legged in the dirt. I closed my eyes and enjoyed the sun warming me up and listened to the sound of the trees. Then I realized I was hearing something else. Very faintly I heard whale song. I focused on it and it filled my mind. It was incredibly soothing and moving. I woke up slowly and felt a serenity I was not accustomed to. 
> 
> I was silly for trying to force a specific animal. I was being egotistic.  Luckily my totem is very patient  I've learned countless lessons from this animal and the experience of finding him. I'm curios, what is the whales medicine?



That is an awesome story. I've been reading a lot of Robert Waggoner lately and he says that letting go and allowing the dream to take you like you did is a great way of experiencing deeper levels of dreaming. If i was in your place I would attempt further contact and exploration with the humpbacks. Being on the west coast, you could probably even go swimming in a lucid to find one or transport yourself their 'magically'.

Whales are absolutely amazing creatures. Personally, I believe the wisdom held in their minds is far greater than anyone has imagined.  I remember in school they use to teach us all about whales. They are very unique creatures and intensely important to Native Tribes in my area. 

This gives me more motivation to find my own spirit animal so thanks! Good luck in your journeys!

----------


## Chimpertainment

My curiosity got the best of me, so I found some resources on whales!

Weird but fun resource: Messages from the Whales

Seems the general interweb consensus for whales is:

1. Whale - The whales migrate great distances in their yearly journeys and each whale has a beautiful and unique sound that is recognized by the others. Whale holds wisdom from all its experience and knows its own value and worth as part of the whole. Whale can help us get in touch with our deeper truth, our purpose, and the nature of our soul..

2. Using song to heal, explore, learn etc.   Whale, Power Animal, Symbol of Wisdom, Record Keeper for Eternity

Whales are sweet aka Kickass!

----------


## opalwolf

despite my username i actually believe mine to be some sort of large cat. maybe a lynx or a tiger. i'm not sure. i just always felt a connection to cats. although.. i'm seeing a trend of people saying "i like this animal so that must be my spirit animal" i'm not sure if i'd believe that.. i don't think we get to choose like that. although i would like some sort of instruction on how to "find" or "summon" my animal totem. it seems very good and would be helpful to have a friend guide me in my dreams and possibly carry over to my waking life.

----------


## opalwolf

actually.. i found a kestrel falcon with a broken wing under a train bridge in the middle of chicago once. it also showed up in two dreams after this happened. i felt very connected to this animal and trusted it and it trusted me. i called an animal rescue center to come for it. but in the days before they came. i bonded with this creature, and i felt very honored to let it perch on my hand and i was even able to feed it. later after a lady came and took the bird away. it "returned" to me in a dream where it was perched on my finger again and then i let it go and it flew into a giant spiral of white light. i can't remember the other dream so well.. it was a few years ago. but it sticks out in my mind. is that my spirit animal? is there any way to know for sure?

----------


## RebelSeven

> My curiosity got the best of me, so I found some resources on whales!
> 
> Weird but fun resource: Messages from the Whales
> 
> Seems the general interweb consensus for whales is:
> 
> 1. Whale - The whales migrate great distances in their yearly journeys and each whale has a beautiful and unique sound that is recognized by the others. Whale holds wisdom from all its experience and knows its own value and worth as part of the whole. Whale can help us get in touch with our deeper truth, our purpose, and the nature of our soul..
> 
> 2. Using song to heal, explore, learn etc.   Whale, Power Animal, Symbol of Wisdom, Record Keeper for Eternity
> ...




Thanks so much for the links!

I actually have sought out whales in my dreams after that, Speaking doesn't really work, but when I listen I understand their meaning, I often try to get to the ocean in my dreams now, even in non-LD's. Water had always been a foreboding in my earlier dreams, there was always something sinister under the surface. Now though, I revel in any bodies of water I can find in my dreams, and the first skill I mastered through Lucid Dreaming was water bending. I know that finding my spirit animal has both altered and expanded my views and thoughts to the world around me. I learn my life lessons through studying whales and their behavior in the real world, though I am unfortunate in that I've never been able to see or be near one. 

It was hard frustrating work to find my totem lol, I would have saved a lot of grief if I had been humble and sincere in my searching. Learn from me and you should have an easier time finding yours!

----------


## RebelSeven

> actually.. i found a kestrel falcon with a broken wing under a train bridge in the middle of chicago once. it also showed up in two dreams after this happened. i felt very connected to this animal and trusted it and it trusted me. i called an animal rescue center to come for it. but in the days before they came. i bonded with this creature, and i felt very honored to let it perch on my hand and i was even able to feed it. later after a lady came and took the bird away. it "returned" to me in a dream where it was perched on my finger again and then i let it go and it flew into a giant spiral of white light. i can't remember the other dream so well.. it was a few years ago. but it sticks out in my mind. is that my spirit animal? is there any way to know for sure?



Sounds like quite the experience ^ _ ^ Though I caution you. 

The reason I was so sure the Mountain Lion was my Spirit guide was an experience I had as a little girl. 

When I was about 11 we lived in a forest in the mountains. I snuck out of the house in the middle of the night when it was snowing because I wanted to go to our fort in the woods and enjoy the snow and the stillness. Instead of going to the fort though I just kept walking. That wasn't very smart. :Cheeky: 

I thought the snowy woods were beautiful and wanted to see more. I went a good ways out, and finally found a spot to sit. I would have liked to stay long, but I was nervous about finding my way back with the snow changing how everything looked. When I got up to go back, I finally saw it. 

A mountain lion had either been there the entire time, or had silently walked up while I sat there. I knew not to run, so we just stared at each other for a while. 

I guess the lion figured I wasn't a threat and padded off into the woods. 

 ::lol::  you can guess how fast I ran home.

anyways, I was wrong that time, but he didn't show up in my dreams like your falcon did. The only way to know for sure is to find your spirit guide and ask. I meditated and focused for about three weeks before I found mine. Good luck!

----------


## opalwolf

thanks for your response! from everything i've read on here. i would say that maybe it was a messenger? and not my life totem. which i am sort of curious about. I will meditate upon it and ask for them to come to me in a dream.. perhaps just to meet. i'll post any results.  :smiley: 
and also, that sounds like both a wondrous and terrifying experience with the mountain lion! wow!!

----------


## RebelSeven

It was! I was thrilled, you can see why I thought it was my spirit guide, even though the entire thing was rather sinister.

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

> That is an awesome story. I've been reading a lot of Robert Waggoner lately and he says that letting go and allowing the dream to take you like you did is a great way of experiencing deeper levels of dreaming. If i was in your place I would attempt further contact and exploration with the humpbacks. Being on the west coast, you could probably even go swimming in a lucid to find one or transport yourself their 'magically'.
> 
> Whales are absolutely amazing creatures. Personally, I believe the wisdom held in their minds is far greater than anyone has imagined.  I remember in school they use to teach us all about whales. They are very unique creatures and intensely important to Native Tribes in my area. 
> 
> This gives me more motivation to find my own spirit animal so thanks! Good luck in your journeys!




I totally agree with that!  ::D: 


Opawolf, I've posted few ways on the page #5 (Shark Rider) on how to find your spirit animal.  :wink2:   as for summoning the spirit animal...well, you can't just summon it when you wish to. There's a whole process for that. Start by finding it (being 100% certain of which animal is your life totem), then, work with it. Meditate, "communicate" with it either in dreams or in journeys. Eventually it will become closer to you and you may be able to call upon it and feel it's presence in the awakaned state. It's a long but pleasant process.  ::D:  and its really worth it. 

RebelSeven, this is just WHOW!!!  ::D:  Maybe the lion was a messenger...

Well, since everyone is shareing their experience, I'll share mine. 
As I mentioned before, I used to be in "love" with sharks. lol I was once convinced that the shark was my life animal spirit. I was actually convinced that my spirit was a shark. lol But as you all know, it doesn't works that way. It all started when I was at my friend's place and his father was an Native American and he told me that I was like a bear. At the time I was 16 and I kind of ignored it. Later on, during my life I started being interested in shamanism (celtic and native american). And there was theese totem animals they were speaking of. And I'm born in September...wich was a bear sign according to their calendar. I don't beleive in birth totem signs, but it was a weird coincidence. So I got interested in bear totem and I started searching some info on it. The descriptions and characteristics of the totem were 98% me. I even showed it to some people that know me very well (without telling them what this was about) and they told me that it describes me very well. For the next 1 month after that, I was seeing bears everywhere, everyday. It was all signs. I remember in the same day I saw a grizzly bear like 3times. Once as a tattoo on a guy's shoulder, after I saw it as a logo on a truck, later during the day they were talking on the radio about it. These coincidences were like signs. So I decided to meditate on it. 
One night, during a meditation, I was in a forest. The season was autumn. I was walking straight ahead and a wolf and a fox came out of nowhere, they looked at me and continued their way. I continued walking and suddenly I heard this powerfull roar from behind me. I turn around, and there, on a mountain, was standing a huge grizzly bear. It was pretty big. It looked me in the eyes, it was starring at me. I starring at it. I mentally asked it if it was my totem animal, and it roared again and stood on his too feet...smiling. (bear can smile, did u knew that  :tongue2:  ) So from that night I'm communicating with it almost everynight. It's always in my dreams and sometimes when i feel bad I can feel it's presence in the "reality dimension". Since then, I've changed a lot too. Finding oneself's life totem is a big step and most of the times it changes your whole perception of things.  :smiley: 

PS: I appologize if I had some grammar mistakes. It's pretty dark in here and I'm exhasuted too. lol  :tongue2:

----------


## etereo

ok you can't just say this animal is my guide thats a no no. It comes to you and you will know it

----------


## etereo

My guides are the wolf and the crow. Its an amazing thing to realize your spirit guide. I believe without your spirit guide you are lost in a bliss of time. Your guide tells you everything you need to know when you choose your destiny. The guide will give you the right path and will not lead you down the wrong path. The guide will never want to see you do wrong.

----------


## etereo

INTRODUCTION

 A long time ago, humans were created to be caretakers of the garden -- Mother Earth.  They held all things of creation sacred.  The people respected Nature and understood they were only a small part of the whole circle of life.  Humans knew each part of creation played a significant role in the contentment and survival of the other.  They accepted the divine idea that all things were equal and no animal, including man, held dominion over other parts of creation.  

Humankind knew if they attempted to conquer Mother Earth, they would bring great suffering upon themselves. Man knew that Nature was not wild and hostile but was a benevolent friend. Then, by a twist of organized religious dogma, many began to think humans are the greatest and most important part of creation and they saw Nature as fallen and sinful.   Man has attempted to divorce ourselves from Nature to the detriment of all creation.  

American Indians, also known as the People of the Land, traditionally and historically hold a special knowledge of the land and its inhabitants. Intimate knowledge of the world surrounding the American Indian was possible because of a belief system that considered all things of creation equal and necessary, worthy of respect and honor. 

The results of our belief system is tremendously beneficial to the world.   We gave the world knowledge of a form of government now enjoyed by people of the United States  democracy.   American Indians first domesticated over half of todays world food resources.   A vast majority of the worlds pharmacopoeia (healing medicine) came from American Indian tremendous knowledge of the plant kingdom.  Our knowledge of plant medicine, healing stones, healing clay, and animal wisdom is unmatched in among any people in history.

Although there are over five hundred American Indian tribes, speaking more than one-hundred and fifty languages, there exists universal beliefs that transcend ethnic, cultural and geographic boundaries. 

Common among those traditional teachings are the basic beliefs that we should:

Never take more than we need;
Thank Creator for what we have or what we will receive;
Use all of what we have;
Give away what we do not need.
 American Indians know to respect Nature and kill only what we eat and use every part of the animal.  We do not waste life nor disrespect their spirits but honor and thank them for providing us with life and comfort.  We ask our spirit guides to lead us to the spirit of the animal we killed for food so that we may pray in thanksgiving to its spirit.  We honor their cousins by leaving a gift where the animal fell. 

Today, as in the old days, American Indians give special recognition to the power of the animal spirits.  We wear their skins and feathers in ceremony and dance.  We paint them on our bodies and carry parts of them in our medicine bags.  We paint the animals on our homes and wear animal fetishes. 

These practices allow us to remain connected to the animal guides so they may teach us their powers and give as lessons of life.  These acts remind us that all things in creation are our brothers, sisters, cousins, and more importantly, our teachers and friends.   As humans, we too are animal spirits. 

American Indians view all things in creation as having spiritual energy.   All things are connected and worthy of our respect and reverence.  Our way is to seek balance and harmony within the complex tapestry of life called the Great Circle of Life.   As we move within the circle, we emphasize these truths:

        Everything on earth is alive;
        Everything on earth has purpose;
        Everything on earth is connected;
        Everything on earth is to be embraced.

A principal tenant of our belief is that all things are connected and we are related to all things in the circle. 

All things on Earth Mother and all things in the Universe are capable of being Spirit Guides.  Why?  Because the Spirit of the Creator is in all things.

Each thing on Earth Mother and each thing in the Universe has its own particular appearance, traits and other distinguishing qualities.  In a general way, we can draw certain lessons from these traits and qualities for each object or thing in the universe.   We do not and should not attach a particular "meaning" to these things as to do so would be like creating spiritual dogma or doctrine -- and this is something that is a big no, no.

(Organized religions are quite comfortable and totally dependent on man's written dogma or doctrine for their survival and faith.  We call this regimentation "Spiritual Thought Boxes" because there is little or no room for individual divine revelation found within the confines of a controlling dogma.  Nearly the opposite is found within American Indian beliefs that allow for infinite meanings and interpretations that we call "Spiritual Freedom."  In the same way every thing of creation is different from all other things, so it is with our spiritual beliefs - founded within the uninhibited nature of all Creation.)        

Therefore, we caution you:  Statements made below about the traits, habits and particular distinguishing qualities of various animals, are in no way intended to give a human definition or meaning to other spiritual entities, objects or things.  Messages of this nature can only come to the individual through the Creator.    

Some say knowledge of the natural power of animal guides has been lost.  This is not so.  Many people think animals are not spiritual  having no spirit or soul.  Most think animals are less intelligent than humans, savage and without society or conscience.   This is not so.
It is said that man once spoke with the animals; however, man lost this ability and other powers when he placed himself above the animals as master of the earth having dominion over all things.

Truly, the intellect of animal is different from that of man.  Animals are taught differently and speak in different ways.  When intelligence is measured in human terms, the animal does not fair well, but if the test were reversed, humans would fail to measure up to animal standards. 

Animals know the time and place to migrate, but man cannot find his way without a compass or the stars.   Animals live well without the need of tools or weapons.  Man cannot.  Animals are happy and contented in their environment.  Man is not.   Animals live among their families all their lives.  Man does not.   Animals have found the right way to live with their limitations and skills without rancor or strife.  Man has not. 


TALK TO THE ANIMALS

Man has long attempted to reestablish communication with animals while trying to teach apes, dolphins and other animal species sign language and human sounds of speech.   Why?   Why do they try to make them walk up a mountain backwards?  Animals do not possess the physical or mental ability for human speech, so why do they try?  If humans are so intelligent, would it not make more sense for humans to learn animal speech? 
Thinking in this way, we must realize many animals do not always communicate between themselves and other species through sound.  We must remember, animals also communicate by touch, smell, and body movement, as well as sound.

There are two other forms of animal communication.  The first is sub-spirit or psychic (mental) telepathy and the second is spirit.  American Indians use these two methods as well as the other more physical forms of communication to talk with animal guides. 

This presentation focuses on the two latter forms of communication as we suggest the meaning of various animal guides (totems) in human terms.  The animal spirit guides presented here are but a small sampling of the hundreds of animal spirit guides that exist in Nature.  

Animals have an instinctual awareness of human personality and moods.   It is often said that animals can smell human fear.  To the best of our knowledge, this notion has never been scientifically proven, however anyone who has ever worked with animals extensively knows this axiom to be correct.  Animals not only smell the single emotion of fear, but can also discern a broad spectrum of human emotions and personalities.  How is this possible without direct communication?  

It is our opinion that animals do not smell human emotions, but instead possess a form of ancient mental telepathy or method of thought transference not understood by modern man.  Animals do communicate with man by receiving mental messages and they carry this ability with them in spirit as they die.

Communicating with animal spirit guides is not easy.  Animals have a different consciousness and perceive things differently than humans.  In her excellent book, "The Magical Lore of Animals", Yvonne Aburrow says, "...it is important not to anthropomorphize animals [ascribing human form or attributes to a being or thing not human].  They are sentient beings, but they have a different consciousness from our own. When dealing with animals, therefore, one should never assume that they are exactly the same as a human; nor, conversely, treat them like an inanimate thing..."  Thus, some messages from an animal spirit guides may be confusing, if not impossible to understand without considerable practice and patience.


TERMINOLOGY

We use the terms animal spirit guides and animal totems interchangeably here, as we refer to either physical or spiritual manifestations from a general or individualized viewpoint.   Our personal preference is to use the term animal spirit guide as it more closely describes an American Indian practice and the latter is often connected with Eastern European shamanism.
We also occasionally hear the terms spirit totem, power animal, and spirit animal used to describe an entity that can be either physical or spirit that acts as a guide, messenger or protector.  fallible


An important thing to remember:  A spirit guide is not necessarily an animal.  A spirit guide can be anything in Creation that speaks to a person through dreams, physical appearance, magnetic resonance (vibration); or by signs, symbols, words, or any other method or means of communication.  A spirit guide can be clouds in the sky or the wind; it could be a horse or a caterpillar; it could be an ancestor or other human form; it could be anything that speaks to you -- to the heart and soul.   It is more comfortable for many people to call a spirit guide an angel. 

A spirit guide is a divine entity.  To believe this is to acknowledge and accept the power and glory of the Creator of All Things that may take on any form, at any time, for any purpose.

Regardless of the proliferation of hundreds web sites and books that associate "birth totems" or some other weird concoction such as "animal spirit cards" or "medicine cards"  with American Indian belief systems, there is none and never has been any such association.  Purveyors of so-called birth totems combine our belief in animal spirits with astrology and assign various animal spirit guides to a particular birth date of the individual.  Animal spirit cards also assign an animal spirit to the individual by the chance shuffle of the cards.   Both of these practices have no basis in American Indian religious beliefs.  

An animal spirit guide is not and cannot be chosen by the individual.  (See Finding Your Animal Totem below)  These 'games' do not work and they give their victims false impressions that may lead a sincere person far astray from their goal of connecting with animal spirits to help them in their walk in life.  Yes, the games are cute and interesting but the vendors are replacing spiritual beliefs with modern plastic and disrespect ancient ways in the process of making money. 


There is at least on major "psychic" website that says, "...Spirit guides are often attributed to giving gut feelings and intuition about people or situations..."  and the way to connect with a spirit guide is through "...some meditation sessions, this will allow your body and mind to become receptive and open communication channels..."

This is pure New Age mumbo-jumbo, poppy-cock.  First, the psychic website fails to acknowledge and accept the omnipotence of God in the process of creating and empowering the Spirit Guide.  Second, they give all the power to humans who will invent and control the Spirit through psychic "gut feelings and intuition."  A true Spirit Guide is divine and sacred.  It's power, wisdom and actions stem solely from the Holy Spirit of God. 

To believe otherwise is an exercise in vanity -- narcissism and a grievous error.  The error is allowing oneself to be guided, not by the Spirit of God, but by a human-flawed supposition usually spawned by vanity or other emotional responses.



FINDING YOUR ANIMAL TOTEM

You do not choose a Spirit Guide as your personal spirit guide.  The Spirit chooses you and they decide to whom they will reveal themselves and make their friend.   Do not fall into the trap of saying, Gosh, I think the wolf is a smart, good looking and powerful animal, so the wolf will become my animal guide.   It does not work this way.
Each Animal has its own Medicine which is unique to that specific creature as gifted by the Great Mystery and its spirit cannot be chosen like the color of your new car.  Discovering who your animal guides are is a process of paying attention to the spirits around you and following the signs.  It is a process of developing your inner knowledge and spiritual understanding.  

An individual can not be assigned a spirit guide by another person, regardless of who that person maybe, no more than another person can say how or when the Great Mystery of Life will be known to you.  

What happens if you want an animal spirit so bad you can taste it (not literally) and one has not come to you?   We have two suggestions for this case.   First, pray about it.  Second, be satisfied with whatever happens or does not happen.  It if comes, then it comes.  If it does not, then it does not.  End of question.  


MENTAL OR SPIRITUAL?

American Indians see Spirit Guides or totems as powerful guardians of the land or spirits of living animals.  Some psychologists conjecture that a vision or message from a Spirit Guide may be certain aspects of the human psyche resurfacing from the pre-conscious ancient human mind.  For example, fish living in the sea are associated with the unconscious mind and symbolize a deep mind. 

Another example, by meditating on the various qualities of reptiles and their mythical associations, it may be possible to access the reptilian aspects of the mind that correspond to the limbic system in the brain, which deals with sensory impressions, pleasure and pain.  Likewise, by meditating on various mammals, a path is opened to the mammalian aspects of the human psychic corresponding to the thalamus and the hypothalamus in the brain associated with the emotions, a sense of community, and instinctual wisdom. 

No comment here.  


THE POWER OF ANIMAL SPIRITS

The natural power of animal spirit guides has not been lost.   The knowledge and power of animal guides is alive and can be effectively used to improve our lives and all creation.   American Indians call the process of connecting with animal guides and other parts of creation as being One with Nature.  
Connecting with your animal guide will make you a better person.  You will be healthier physically, mentally, emotionally and spiritually.  You will see the world and all things in it with more clarity and understanding. 

Animals are wondrous happy creatures.  There is no doubt that animals have beautiful, balanced emotions.  They love and defend one another. They feel sorrow and melancholy.  Yet, there has never been a war between animal species.  They know nothing about greed, envy, and hate.   They live their entire lives without sin. 

They have many amazing powers and use those powers only to benefit their kind and not to overcome their opponents.  There is a reason why the Creator put all of us together on the same planet.   A part of that reason is to learn from one another.

Animals are here to teach humans.  They have many powerful lessons to give.   They remind us that we are only a small part of creation; that each part of creation has a place; that each creature has its own skill and wisdom.  

For the learning process to begin we must develop a relationship with one or more animal guides and this requires time and patience.  This does not mean you must be with the animal physically.  But instead, will learn about the traits, habits, skills and spirit of the animal from afar.  As with any new knowledge, practice is important to hone learning into a useful skill.  The rewards will be understanding, love, light energy, skillful knowledge and wisdom. 

Moreover, the reward is having a powerful spiritual friend.

Both domesticated and free animals offer an immense heritage of myth, folklore and symbolism.  As we learn about animals, it is important to know their symbolic meaning as a point of reference and comparison, however we must keep in mind that symbols are cultural in nature and differ from place to place, from time to time and may not reflect the nature of the animal as you feel it.  Give time to the study of their characteristics, habitat and position in the eco-system. 


ANIMAL WORSHIP AND NORTH AMERICAN INDIANS

Since the beginning of mankind, people believed in the extraordinary powers of animals.  This belief originates in animism  the idea that animals possess souls and consciousness.  Early people around the world honored animals for having a spiritual life similar to their own and the spirit of the animal existed after death.

They recognized their dependency upon the animal and respected the animal's superior strength, speed, and other qualities.   Some cultures held the animal sacred because it was an important part of their lives. Various types of animals, especially snakes and birds, were held in great esteem by early peoples around the world and many cultures adopted prayers, rituals and built temples in which to worship them.  The ancient Egyptians, Greeks, Hindus, Buddhists, Aztecs and other cultures venerated and worshiped various animals, birds and reptiles. 

However, there is an important distinction between these cultures and North American Indians.   Most North American Indians were careful not to worship any part of creation, but held the whole of creation sacred. They constructed no idols or temples to worship animals, birds or reptiles but made fetishes, art and others works honoring their animal cousins. 


TYPES OF ANIMAL GUIDES

Symbolic of the four sacred directions, four seasons, and the four colors of man, there are four basic types of animal guides. 

Whether an animal spirit comes by dreams, signs and symbolic events, or actual events it is important to first determine if the guide is a Messenger Guide (Totem), Shadow Guide, Journey Guide or Life Guide.

The meaning and lessons an animal guide brings will differ according to the type of guide it may be.  Learning to differentiate between the four types of totems is critical to knowing how to react and the actions you will take when an animal totem makes itself known to you.  All guides are powerful. 

A Messenger Guide quickly comes into your life and then leaves once a message is understood. The time a Message Guide stays in your psychic is relative to you seeing and accepting the message.   The message itself can be spiritual in nature, or it can be a warning.  The message may deal with a seemingly mundane aspect of your life or it may be a wake-up call for some important action you must make.   Sometimes the animal messenger will come during an unusual event and make a powerful statement and others come on the wind as a whisper.  A messenger guide can cause you delays or some unforeseen help in your life.  They can be both negative and positive in nature for they are totally impartial.
A Shadow Animal Guide is one that invades you with fear.   Its purpose it to teach a lesson you have not learned from repeated mistakes because of anger, avarice, greed, insecurity, or other negative thoughts.   A Shadow Guide will return again and again bearing strong feelings of fear until its message is acted upon or a change in lifestyle or actions are incorporated into your life.    The Shadow Guide is powerful.  It can help you to overcome fear by bringing truth and turning fear into a helper animal guide or spirit animal guide.   However, if ignored the Shadow Guide can become dangerous and its powers will have a negative affect on your life.   The Shadow Guide lives in the spirit world and usually arrives during a time of testing.

A Journey Animal Guide appears at the fork in the road of your life.  When a decision is made to follow a certain path in life, the Journey Guide is there to serve as a guide along the way.   It represents a path that may take months or years to complete.  It can be a friendly traveling companion if the path is right.  If you become lost along the way, the Journey Guide is there help lead the way back.  Unlike a Messenger Guide who comes and leaves quickly, the Journey Guide remains at your side until the current cycle in your life has changed. appears at the fork in the road of your life.  When a decision is made to follow a certain path in life, the Journey Guide is there to serve as a guide along the way.   It represents a path that may take months or years to complete.  It can be a friendly traveling companion if the path is right.  If you become lost along the way, the Journey Guide is there help lead the way back.  Unlike a Messenger Guide who comes and leaves quickly, the Journey Guide remains at your side until the current cycle in your life has changed.

A Life Animal Guide is also called a Spirit Guide as it remains a part of you throughout life and reflects your inner-spiritual self.  You may have more than one Life Guide and new ones may come during an expected time. Usually a Life Guide does not move away or disappear but remains an integral part of your life, however, there are instances when a particular Life Guide is no longer needed and is replaced with a new one.  Its powers are always there for you and serve as a constant reminder of your inner powers and oneness with nature.   If for example your Life Guide is Bear, you should be a person who is a solitary dweller, a seeker of knowledge and well grounded.   A Life Guide will often call upon other animal guides found within its domain to assist in giving you special messages from time to time. 


MEETING YOUR ANIMAL GUIDE

After you understand what type of animal guide has come into your life, it is necessary to educate yourself fully as to the nature of the animal.  Learn about its habitat, life cycles, what it eats, physical characteristics, special skills and traits, social and mating habits.  Go to places where your animal guide can be found in real life.  Study it in nature.  Gaining insight into the nature of your animal guide will help you to better understand its messages.  Meditate on this knowledge and discover its power and medicine.

After you learn various ways to work with the medicine of you animal spirit guide, the medicine becomes a gateway to connecting with other spirit guides found within its domain.  Your animal spirit guide (or those spirits who choose to reveal themselves in the form of an animal) will teach you how to align with other spirit guides and beings.

Remember:  The spirit guide chooses the person.  The person does not choose the spirit guide.   A person cannot simply select an animal and begin communication  the results of which are often frustrating and unsuccessful. A spirit guide must be harmonious with the person.     

Communication with your spirit guide requires reverent respect and knowledge of the ways of the animal guide.  You must find ways to honor your spirit guide.  The more importance you give to the spirit guide the more they respond to you.  Most spirit guides do not immediately acknowledge themselves to the person as they are leery of your intention and knowledge.    A spirit guide is sensitive to moods, current events, and a persons path in life.  They must first trust you and learn your needs and wants.  You must learn to trust them and understand their needs and wants.  It takes time, patience and practice.


PREPARATION AND THE JOURNEY

Sit down in a quiet place alone.  Make certain there will be no distractions or interruptions.   Draw a circle around you and bless the circle with sage, cedar, sweet grass, tobacco or some other sacred medicine.  Begin your journey into the spirit world with prayer and continue with deep meditation.  

Get comfortable.  Take a deep breath.  Inhale, exhale deeply several time. Release your ego, desires and expectations of what may follow.  Chase away all shadows of fear and negativity.  Begin to dream of some idyllic place like a forest trail, bubbling mountain stream, or flower covered glen.   Move about in this world seeing, smelling and feeling everything.   After awhile, you will hear something and you will see a creature slowly coming to you.

The creature is friendly and invites your touch.  You embrace.  This is your animal spirit guide.   Spend time talking with your animal guide now. 

Be open to any and all types of messages.  Do not get trapped by wishing for a certain messages.  Clear your mind completely. Open your heart to its love and lessons.  When your time is finished, thank all the beings in this special place and your animal guide who has chosen to teach you.  Slowly return by the way you came into full consciousness.   Open your eyes. 


OTHER SUGGESTIONS
Honor your spirit animal guide
   Wear jewelry and clothing illustrating your totem; 
   Decorate your space with pictures and other memorabilia;
   Educate yourself on its life and habits;
   Visit the habitat of your spirit guide;
   Help protect its home, contribute time and resources. 

Pay attention to the messages of your animal guide
   Spend time in meditation with your friend and guide;
   Give thanks to the Creator and your guide for its assistance;
   Understand the message can be negative or positive in nature;
   Listen.  Even when the message seems negative;

Study the element (water, fire, air, earth) most closely associated with your spirit guide

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

Whoaa! nice post etereo! Couldn't have said any better!  ::D:

----------


## RebelSeven

I learned most of these lessons the hard way :Sad:   but I am grateful because now I know their truth  :smiley: . Where did this info come from Etereo?

----------


## nzguy

I'll be the first to admit, I really don't know a whole lot about the topic of totems. But from what I have read in this thread, I think mine is a lion.

They were my favorite animal as a child, and I often dreamed about them during my childhood. They usually weren't extremely action-packed dreams, but more than a few times they appeared to me in dreams - sometimes in the most unexpected situations.

Through my teenage years, I've noticed my behavior become very similar to a lions. I'm a natural introvert and enjoy being alone, but am also very close with and protective of my family. I usually find myself as a leader in group scenarios, too.

I don't know if the reason I dreamed about them is due to my fascination with them, or if it is my life totem.  :smiley:

----------


## 3isdom

I've always wanted my dream animal to be a leopard since it's my favorite animal, but i rarely see them in dreams. I mostly see dogs and cats. They are usually strays that visit the houses that used to live in and dream about. My old pets would return home followed by other strange dogs or cats that begin to multiply when ever I look away and then look back. Although, I think these are the animals that I see most often in real life. I have met with mystical animals in my dreams that spoke or moved through the trees. One was a sloth that moved very slow and slowly morphed into a strange looking  woman. She seemed very real when she spoke to me. So, I am not really sure...

I would guess that mine would be a cat if I had to guess because that is the only animal that I have been as in a dream.

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

> Through my teenage years, I've noticed my behavior become very similar to a lions. I'm a natural introvert and enjoy being alone, but am also very close with and protective of my family. I usually find myself as a leader in group scenarios, too.



This can be a bear too! Bear's medicine is introspection/introverted personality. Enjoys being alone and feel protective over their family. Just saying...
Try meditating on it.  :wink2:

----------


## dreamstar

I think my spirit animal is a cat...I see lots of different cats in my dreams, but almost never other animals.

----------


## saxonharp

> Try this... coincidentally enough I got the lizard.
> 
> medicinecards.com/readings.html



Wow.  Good deal.  It showed me Blue Heron, which I already know is my Family's Messenger totem.  If I believed in cooincidences, I'd be less impressed, but I don't so there you go.

----------


## saxonharp

Etereo:
Pilaymayaye.
Aho mitaque oyasin.

----------


## IAmCoder

> mitaque oyasin.



"We are all related." I always say that when going into a sweat lodge!

----------


## saxonharp

> sweat lodge!



Inipi.  Unless you follow a different tradition, in which case I'd wonder why you'd use Lakota words?

Where is your Tiospaye located?

----------


## nzguy

> This can be a bear too! Bear's medicine is introspection/introverted personality. Enjoys being alone and feel protective over their family. Just saying...
> Try meditating on it.



I hadn't thought of that! I just assumed it was lions because I always liked them. I'll give meditation a go. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## DreamerKC

I think mine is a panda bear

----------


## Captain Frapo

> Owl is a mesaenger of Death and Dying.  Not an omen or a prophet, but an indication that there is Death Medicine around you.
> 
> Owl is also associated with _seeing_ that which is hidden or masked.  
> 
> People with Owl as a totem are very hard to fool or lie to.



In certain cultures, the symbolic meaning of Owl is associated with death, but you must understand that the Owl is not a symbol of death, per se, but rather a guardian of the after-life.  Represented as the link between the dark, unseen world and the world of light

The Owl resonates with me on a soul level because it's almost a combination of my other huge spirit/totem animal: the cat. 

The owl is also sometimes referred to as a cat with wings. These two creatures are linked with magic, heightened senses, intuition, and wisdom, more so than any other creature. Like the cat, the owl has keen hearing and vision in the night world - a place many fear. This fear can also make us feel uncomfortable about night creatures. The reason for this uncomfortableness is because the night is dark and symbolic of the unknown - that which we cant, or do not want to see. 

When you think about it, the Owl is the perfect example of that link in dreaming... because they represent the nocturnal lifestyle, a predator, a dream warrior. The owl is also linked to the moon and to comfort with shadow self.

----------


## IAmCoder

> Inipi.  Unless you follow a different tradition, in which case I'd wonder why you'd use Lakota words?
> 
> Where is your Tiospaye located?



I have given up too much personal history to have any Tiospaye left. But I did meet a guy called Fourstars who poured a lodge in Canton, GA. It was the hottest and most powerful lodge I have been to in my life.

----------


## HeritageDreamer

I have been introduced to spirit animals from a native woman. Many native cultures that I know of from Canada believe in 'spirit animals' or 'animal guides'. Traditionally a person would fast and go on a journey in the wilderness until they encountered their animal guide. These encounters are either real or hallucinated but they are supposed to be life changing.

I spoke with this native woman, she worked at a drug rehab program that I attended. We discussed my spirit animal and we think that mine may be a turtle. Turtles are slow animals and they 'wear their homes on their backs'. I live a slow paced lifestyle and I always feel the need to protect myself. 

To anyone who wishes to learn more I would suggesting starting by looking into native cultures (I don't remember the names).

----------


## Suscitatsio

*I was meditating a while ago when an animal whom I assume was my spirit animal came to me. During the meditation I was picturing myself inside of that symbol that is my avatar when I found myself inside the black depths of it, under the mountains. It was totally pitch black but there was a thickness to it, so it wasn't like it felt as if I was in space, more like deep under water. Then out of the depths of the blackness I found myself in there emerged a giant squid. And I introduced myself and asked it if it would show me the world through it's eyes. Needless to say, what followed was a very alien experience to me.*

----------


## L33tsaber

I wish I had enough focus to meditate so I have something other than my new-agey friend and a conversation with a necklace-seller to go on, but my internal monologue/running commentary and constantly having annoyingly catchy songs stuck in my head always borks it up.  -_-'

----------


## Suscitatsio

**shrug* ya just gotta learn how to chill. That's all there is to it really. Just chill out and experience the moment.*

----------


## L33tsaber

Not very good at chilling, especially when the moment I'm experiencing mostly consists of the house making noises, the filter in Aristotle the Goldfish's aquarium buzzing, my eyelids twitching... and it's really hard to set a scene mentally since I think in words.  So I keep going "Okay, there's a (insert object here) and another (object) and they're (whatever) but really all I see are blobs and darkness and - no, I don't wanna be thinking about all the icing stars I had to pipe in cake decorating class today; go back to the other things that I was supposed to be imagining - _dance your cares away *clap clap* worry's for another daaay_ - no, no, no, I don't want the _Fraggle Rock_ theme stuck in my head; that's not relaxing at all!  Gaaah, shut up brain!  Now my leg hurts and something outside is creaking.  Sigh."

----------


## insideout

I don't know if I have a spirit animal. I see cats a lot in my dreams. But that's probably just because I also see cats a lot in my waking life.
Sometimes in dreams I turn into something like a dog-monkey-cat. Is it possible to have a spirit animal that is a combination of animals?

As an artist, there have been a few animals that I have gone through fazes of drawing a lot. First I drew elephants a lot, then flies and snails.
The fly has become an personal symbol for me, representing the basic primal needs and mortality. So maybe the fly could be my spirit animal. I kind of like that.

----------


## HeritageDreamer

There is music for meditation that can help you clear your head a little. Just try to focus on the soft music. Also go through each limb of your body one at a time from the bottoms of your feet to the top of your head. As you do this you can focus your energy on each limb, when I do this they tingle. I find it easier to meditate if I have a focus or a 'mantra'. I often repeat to myself "I am peaceful and tranquil". My mind will always stray but by repeating my mantra in my head I am able to return to my focus. 
I am new to meditation and these are the tricks that I use to get into it. People who have practiced meditation for several years are able to achieve the state very easily, the key is to take baby steps. If you are really interested in meditating you can try some of these tips. They may not work as well for you as they do for me. Good luck.

----------


## HeritageDreamer

Someone once told me that your spirit animal must be a mammal. I don't know if I agree with that, but this same person also believes that it is possible to have more than one spirit animal, although there is usually one that is the 'main' one. We all have animals or even insects that we can relate to, it may not necessarily mean that they are our spirit animal. However I think it is important to pay attention to why we feel that we relate to them. 
Perhaps a fly, for you, represents flight and the need to be free to soar, although this is usually represented by a bird. Maybe you feel more like a fly on the wall, someone who sees and hears all. The concept of mortality makes sense to me, life is short and in many ways that is the beauty of it. These are my interpretations of the fly, yours may be very different. I'd be interested in hearing why you relate to the fly. What primal needs does it represent for you?

----------


## insideout

> Someone once told me that your spirit animal must be a mammal. I don't know if I agree with that, but this same person also believes that it is possible to have more than one spirit animal, although there is usually one that is the 'main' one. We all have animals or even insects that we can relate to, it may not necessarily mean that they are our spirit animal. However I think it is important to pay attention to why we feel that we relate to them. 
> Perhaps a fly, for you, represents flight and the need to be free to soar, although this is usually represented by a bird. Maybe you feel more like a fly on the wall, someone who sees and hears all. The concept of mortality makes sense to me, life is short and in many ways that is the beauty of it. These are my interpretations of the fly, yours may be very different. I'd be interested in hearing why you relate to the fly. What primal needs does it represent for you?



Now that you mention it, I guess I am sort of like a fly on the wall sometimes. I often quietly observe rather than actively participate in things. A bird makes more sense to represent soaring and flying, although flies are expert fliers.
The primal needs I was thinking of is just the basic necessities of life. Living creatures need to eat, breath, and find a mate (or mates). That's pretty much all a fly does. Even though humans also have more complicated desires and goals in life, we are still dependent on these same basic necessities. Our animal nature is still an important part of us.
Of course, many other animals could easily represent this same concept. I was just drawn to the fly for some reason. Not even sure why.

----------


## saltyseedog

I think your spirit animal or animals represents the strong and weak aspects of yourself. You and your animal have extremely similar energy, it is like like your energy signature. Organic beings cannot have insects as their spirit animals.

mine is a rat and a rabbit

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

> I think your spirit animal or animals represents the strong and weak aspects of yourself. You and your animal have extremely similar energy, it is like like your energy signature. Organic beings cannot have insects as their spirit animals.
> 
> mine is a rat and a rabbit



I'll have to disagree with that. Organic beaing can definitely have insects as spirit animals. My personal shadow totem is a the cockroach. The shadow totems represent your fear, and your weaknesses. Insects can also be a life long totem/spirit animals. Your spirit animal can be anything, from a dragon (yes this includes mythical creatures) to an insect, from a fish to a bird and from a mammal to a dinosaur. It's spiritual. It's the definition of the spirit and what the spirit represents. It's something VERY personal.

----------


## saltyseedog

regular humans cannot have have insects as totems

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

> regular humans cannot have have insects as totems



Define what do you mean by "regular" and also where do you get your information from? I'd be very curious to know!

----------


## HeritageDreamer

> regular humans cannot have have insects as totems



This is not a definite science. It is a spiritual belief. We all have different beliefs. The native cultures that I have heard of have 4 spirit animals. Eagle, wolf, turtle, and another that I do not remember definitely but I think it was a bear. According to different beliefs from this one, your animal spirit must be a mammal. Some people, like grizzlyclaws, feel that their spirit animal is actually a spirit insect. It all has to do with your own individual spiritual beliefs.

To me, the cockroach represents resilience. It is a very strong insect that would likely represent a strong human. Perhaps you have a strong personality, or maybe you are physically strong. This is just my opinion based on my beliefs, not based on any research at all. 

I am curious, saltyseedog, is yours a hare? I am asking because of your picture.

----------


## insideout

I read recently that animal spirit guardians sometimes appear scary and aggressive in dreams to get our attention. And if we stick with the dream, we will find that they are actually trying to help us.
Sometimes in my dreams I'm attacked by a bear or a large wild cat. I'm not sure if these represent anything other than general anxiety.

----------


## saltyseedog

> This is not a definite science. It is a spiritual belief. We all have different beliefs. The native cultures that I have heard of have 4 spirit animals. Eagle, wolf, turtle, and another that I do not remember definitely but I think it was a bear. According to different beliefs from this one, your animal spirit must be a mammal. Some people, like grizzlyclaws, feel that their spirit animal is actually a spirit insect. It all has to do with your own individual spiritual beliefs.
> 
> To me, the cockroach represents resilience. It is a very strong insect that would likely represent a strong human. Perhaps you have a strong personality, or maybe you are physically strong. This is just my opinion based on my beliefs, not based on any research at all. 
> 
> I am curious, saltyseedog, is yours a hare? I am asking because of your picture.



Yes mine is a rabbit. It is not about belief. Your spirit animal is an energetic fact. there are lineages of people who have spirit animals that are in relationship with one another. They could be the same animal or they could be different animals that have good energy together. Also you can have more than one spirit animal, although people rarely have more than two.

----------


## saltyseedog

> Define what do you mean by "regular" and also where do you get your information from? I'd be very curious to know!



I'll PM you where I got that from. Also I kind of assume this because I have never met anyone who has an insect as a totem.

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

> This is not a definite science. It is a spiritual belief. We all have different beliefs. The native cultures that I have heard of have 4 spirit animals. Eagle, wolf, turtle, and another that I do not remember definitely but I think it was a bear. According to different beliefs from this one, your animal spirit must be a mammal. Some people, like grizzlyclaws, feel that their spirit animal is actually a spirit insect. It all has to do with your own individual spiritual beliefs.
> 
> To me, the cockroach represents resilience. It is a very strong insect that would likely represent a strong human. Perhaps you have a strong personality, or maybe you are physically strong. This is just my opinion based on my beliefs, not based on any research at all.



HeritageDreamer, 
my main totem (aka: life totem) is a bear (a grizzly to be exact). I am physically and psychologically a strong person but  it's due to my bear.  As I said before, cockroach is my shadow totem. It represents my fear or my weaknesses. I see cockroaches as VERY adaptable creatures. In real life, I'm exactly the opposite. I hate anything new. I have some serious difficulties adapting to anything new. Environment, job, home, etc... And also, in real life, cockroaches are my phobia. 






> I read recently that animal spirit guardians sometimes appear scary and aggressive in dreams to get our attention. And if we stick with the dream, we will find that they are actually trying to help us.
> Sometimes in my dreams I'm attacked by a bear or a large wild cat. I'm not sure if these represent anything other than general anxiety.



Animals attacking you in a dream can be messengers. Trying to tell you something through dreams....

----------


## saltyseedog

grizzly claws, your totem is a hawk.

If you have animals attacking you in dreams it is probably a manifestation of your mind that symbolically represents stress.

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

Hum.....interesting....

----------


## OwlDreamz

I suppose my totem is rather obvious from my avatar. I have been intensely connected to Owl and also Dragonfly all my life. 
But I'm not a Shaman, nor have I had a spirit journey, so I can't be absolutely positive that my totem is Owl. Whether it is or not, though, my obsession has been life long and will continue.

----------


## LUC1D

My frist lucid dream was from the point of view of a bird.  So I think my spirit animal is a bird, I just haven't figured out what species yet..

----------


## saltyseedog

I think some of these websites about spirit animals are misleading. Your spirit animal is not your spirit guide. Your spirit animal represents who you are. Although your spirit guides may take the form of their spirit animals in dreams. Although the good part about those web sites is that they have a lot of informaton about different animals personalities, and how they interact with other animals. For example many people who have birds as spirit animals (not all birds, different birds act differently) often like being with large groups of highly social people, and are attraced to other people on a physical level. While many people with mammals as spirit animals like to be a small group of friends that they have a strong emotional connection to. Some animals are very devoted to their mates and will be with them for life. Others are not like that. People are attracted to people with similar animal charateristics. Most of my friends are mammals and reptiles. Different reptiles are split both ways. some are emotional and not aggressive, smart. Some bigger reptiles are more chill, maybe not as smart. Some species of snake can be aggressive if you mess with them to much. A smaller species of snake might not be aggressive. Some types of lizards like to be around other lizards, other lizards and snakes like to be alone.
On another note you can easly turn into your spirit animal in dreams. If you have a more badass animal you are more likely to become a dream warrior.

EDIT: yay post 420

----------


## Ahhchuu

im pretty sure my spirit animal tried to kill me a few nights ago my panther guy prolly not a good sign

----------


## Captain Frapo

> On another note you can easly turn into your spirit animal in dreams. If you have a more badass animal you are more likely to become a dream warrior.



In that case it seems like my spirit animal is The Hulk. Close enough, right?

----------


## mowglycdb

> In that case it seems like my spirit animal is The Hulk. Close enough, right?



Well he's sort of right Captain Frapo, spirit animals have diferent abilities depending on the species, for instance foxes are usually good with ilusionary magic. Choosing one form or another , brings that, diferent aspects and/or abilities, But I don't know about The Hulk, it would be interesting to know though lol.

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

I see a white horse quite regularly, a lot more when I was younger, I need to start looking for her again. Maybe we have more than one animal. Quite often in dreams I'll find small beetles or a spider or other invertibrate and get really attatched to them and get worried that a DC is going to step on them or something. Most recently I was rescuing tiny flies from my soup (in a dream), but my mum got annoyed at me and sent me to a hospital so they could check I was 'alright in the head'... it's not like I could eat the soup anyway cos she expected me to use  a paintbrush instead of a spoon...

----------


## NatDug

Well I had a dream last 2 nights ago where I went through some tests and at the end of it this tiger (very powerful looking) suddenly attacked me, not with his claws but paws and we wrestled. Suddenly he broke off and I showed no fear and I saw acceptance in his eye. He then looked to his left and then at me, then he repeated this. The object just to his left was a saddle. I new I understood him and he understood me but the dream ended when I went for the saddle. I’m not sure if it was a spirit animal but when I next have a lucid I know for sure I am going to look for this tiger, there is something about which I wish to know.

----------


## siuol

one of my favorite animals is the turtle. idk if its my spirit guide tho. one day i had a dream of a giant hawk eating turtles in a swamp, and it looked at me. months later i found out my moms spirit animal was a red tailed hawk. no idea how it came up in conversation but it did. maybe its some sign not to trust my mom lol.

----------


## saltyseedog

> Well he's sort of right Captain Frapo, spirit animals have diferent abilities depending on the species, for instance foxes are usually good with ilusionary magic. Choosing one form or another , brings that, diferent aspects and/or abilities, But I don't know about The Hulk, it would be interesting to know though lol.



Ya apparently rabbit form is good for healing and rat form is good for fighting

----------


## opalwolf

ok so last night i had this dream (copied straight from my journal)

dream 3.  black panther
walking down a driveway, a black panther jumps out from the bed of (or near) a pickup truck and runs right by me. 
repeat dream sequence. 
a black panther jumps out of a pickup truck bed, and runs right by me. closer this time. stops, looks at me inquisitively, circles me (i think) and runs off.

sometimes sequences and parts of my dreams repeat themselves over as if to make sure i get some sort of "point".. it hasn't happened in a while but last night this sequence with the black panther happened twice. also been noticing a lot of crow/raven messengers IRL lately. It seems like i'm the only one that seems to notice the crows cawing while everyone else goes about their business.. i see them and wonder why a crow would be perched on a tree looking at me in the MIDDLE OF A BLIZZARD... no one else "gets it"

the panther dream was REALLY profound though.. and beautiful. it wasn't scary at all.. i was in awe of its power and grace though. any help with possible meanings? i don't want to miss the message these animals may be trying to convey to me. especially the crows/ravens because i see them in real life. and usually seems to be followed later with some sort of experience that is spiritually important to me. the first time i REALLY noticed the crows... a couple hours later i stumbled upon a zen buddhist meditation temple that i've now been meditating at weekly for about a month now. it has changed my life.

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

hi opalwolf! 
This is a nice dream you had there. So, I will just give you some hints but it's only some stuff I know and have found on the internet. It's up to you to understand the message. It's a personal experience. So there it goes...
Black Panthers are usually associated with magic, mystery, power, strenght, shadow-self and it's a powerfull protector. It's medicine is "prophet" if it's a spiritual animal.
In dreams a black panther can mean a danger for you or for people close to you. A danger that you can't see. 

As for crows, I see crows a lot too, and i've always known them for being messengers. So...I'd say, just, let it be and see what happens.

Again, these were some things i know or found on the internet. It was just some hints, I can't tell you 100% what the message is. Only you can do that.

----------


## saltyseedog

Crows messengers of what? 
I vibe really well with crows. When I was a kid thousands of crows would gather every night at sunset at a field by my house. Once a baby crow fell out of a nest in a pine tree in my neighbors yard and we took care of it for weeks then gave to this animal place where they take care of hurt animals and release them back to the wild.

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

spiritual messengers. Most of the times I see crows... there's a  spiritual experience that follows later during the day. I don't have a lot of experiences with those animals though.

----------


## opalwolf

yes, the crows are definitely some form of spiritual messenger, that has been my experience so far. the panther i'm not so sure about. i think it is a part of my personality that wants to be unveiled.
i feel like the "magic, mystery, power, strength, shadow-self" aspect is probably true or close to true. while the "danger to yourself or others is not what the meaning was to me at all.. because in the dream i was not afraid at all.. but just stood in awe of its beauty, power, and grace. 
thanks for the feedback!  :smiley:

----------


## mowglycdb

> yes, the crows are definitely some form of spiritual messenger, that has been my experience so far. the panther i'm not so sure about. i think it is a part of my personality that wants to be unveiled.
> i feel like the "magic, mystery, power, strength, shadow-self" aspect is probably true or close to true. while the "danger to yourself or others is not what the meaning was to me at all.. because in the dream i was not afraid at all.. but just stood in awe of its beauty, power, and grace. 
> thanks for the feedback!



if you think it is a part of your personality, look for it yourself you'll find all the meanings and maybe the personality try feeling the panthers energy and you maybe pick up his personality.

I picked up my spirit animal (fox)  personality letting him controll my body ( I don't recomened that xD )  and my dream guide a dragon personality just by feeling him.

Adventure yourself into your feelings and you'll get there.

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

You're welcome opalwolf!  :smiley: 





> if you think it is a part of your personality, look for it yourself you'll find all the meanings and maybe the personality try feeling the panthers energy and you maybe pick up his personality.
> 
> I picked up my spirit animal (fox)  personality letting him controll my body ( I don't recomened that xD )  and my dream guide a dragon personality just by feeling him.
> 
> Adventure yourself into your feelings and you'll get there.



That's actually a very interesting way of experiencing and finding your spiritual animal. Never thought about it  ::D:

----------


## HeritageDreamer

Its funny that you say that. I often notice crows. I used to notice them a lot when I lived with my parents. There would often be at least 50 crows gathering around in the trees behind their yard. I was the only person who ever seemed to think that was weird. The last two times I saw a lot of crows was in the past two months. The first time I was taking my first trip back home from rehab for a weekend. I was on the bus heading home from an appointment when I saw I think 200 or more crows flying in the sky and landing in trees along the transit way. I was not the only person on the bus that was stunned by this. The second time was when my boyfriend and I were talking a walk along the river near our apartment building. There were dozens of crows perched near the entrance of the path along the river. 

I always find it eerie when I see big groups of crows like that. When I was about 8 years old a friend of mine passed away. He had some sort of cancer in his bones, mainly in one of his legs, and when they discovered that he had leukemia as well the doctors did not think that his body could fight off this much cancer and he was sent home to pass away peacefully. His mother told us that when they found that he had finally passed, he had been taking a nap in his parent's bedroom, there were all kinds of birds perched on the window sill behind the bed. Since then I have always thought that birds were a sign of death. I find crows are a sign of death when I see them all together in groups. They are black and they are predators and scavengers. It gives me the creeps.

----------


## opalwolf

messengers of death may be a little harsh. and i don't see a lot of death around me when i notice them. i always see them in pairs (or singularly). not large groups... but yes, i'm the only one that seems to even notice them. i feel like they are definitely spiritual messengers though.

----------


## Phantym

Would it be easier or more difficult to shapeshift into one's spirit animal during an LD? I ask this because I thought mine may be a hawk, but tried to shift into one yesterday night and could not get my arms to form wings in midair while I was flying as I regularly do, which is with my arms spread out like wings. It's sort of ironic, and it confuses me.

----------


## saltyseedog

> Would it be easier or more difficult to shapeshift into one's spirit animal during an LD? I ask this because I thought mine may be a hawk, but tried to shift into one yesterday night and could not get my arms to form wings in midair while I was flying as I regularly do, which is with my arms spread out like wings. It's sort of ironic, and it confuses me.



Try turning into a lion in your next one

----------


## mowglycdb

> Would it be easier or more difficult to shapeshift into one's spirit animal during an LD? I ask this because I thought mine may be a hawk, but tried to shift into one yesterday night and could not get my arms to form wings in midair while I was flying as I regularly do, which is with my arms spread out like wings. It's sort of ironic, and it confuses me.



I don't know if it's hard doing it conciously , but I do it unconciously, I change into a fox and have appeared in other people's dreams.   Another time I got lucid just after shapeshifting into a flamedramon dunno if that helps.

but atleast you were close, concentrate in what it feels like to be a hawk and maybe the shapeshift will go more smoothly

----------


## Jervilan

You guys all have these super cool spirit animals. All the while, i am stuck with the horse, possibly the girliest animal on the planet  :Sad:

----------


## mowglycdb

> You guys all have these super cool spirit animals. All the while, i am stuck with the horse, possibly the girliest animal on the planet



horses are cool D:   they aren't girly. carefull the horse will get angry if he hears you lol

----------


## L33tsaber

> You guys all have these super cool spirit animals. All the while, i am stuck with the horse, possibly the girliest animal on the planet



Horses are awesome.  (Of course, my two X-chromosomes predispose me toward considering horses to be awesome, but c'mon.  They totally are.  Fast, strong, intelligent... oh, and during the Civil War, soldiers would train them to lie down on command to act as a barricade.  How many creatures do you know that serve their human companions so completely?)

----------


## saltyseedog

> oh, and during the Civil War, soldiers would train them to lie down on command to act as a barricade



they are kind of stupid, but loyal.

----------


## mowglycdb

> they are kind of stupid, but loyal.



*stabs you* j/k 

well there are enough humans that are loyal and stupid lol.  i'd preffer calling stupid someone that has the capability of knowing but still makes "stupid" decisions, a horse doesn't know that well.

----------


## HeritageDreamer

decisions*  :wink2:

----------


## mowglycdb

> decisions*



thanks,  but keep on topic.

to find your spirit animal you can also go look at more animals in the wild!  :tongue2:  , it mostly has to do with being able to "feel"

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

Honestly, the animals I see most frequently in my dreams are cats and chipmunks. Hahaha, it'd be awesome if my animal was something like a chipmunk. A little furry creature as opposed to something big bad and tough!

----------


## Raphael

If I do have a spirit animal then it's definitely a reindeer, they've been popping up in my dreams since I was a little kid.

----------


## DeletePlease

What exactly is a spirit animal? Is it just an animal that appears regularly in your dreams? If so, I've seen crows and griffins or more than one occasion. A crow helped me once and a flock of griffins just decided to stand in front of me for a few seconds before flying off. Oddly enough, whenever I'm outside and I see a crow or two, they always stare at me like their trying to make and maintain eye contact. It's probably just because I make eye contact and the birds dont wanna be the the first to look away, like most animals (I think). Still kinda weird though.

----------


## saltyseedog

A spirit animal is a species of animal that represents your personality and how you interact with other people among other things. Everyone has at least one spirit animal.

----------


## saxonharp

> A spirit animal is a species of animal that represents your personality and how you interact with other people among other things. Everyone has at least one spirit animal.



It always occured to me that _we_ were a reflection of the _animal_, not the other way around.  So in my experience, our personalities are reflective of the spiritual essence embodied by the particular animal.  The animal was not a representation of our personality.  An important distinction, I think.  But that may just be me.

----------


## mowglycdb

it's a two way thing actually

----------


## saxonharp

> it's a two way thing actually



Interesting.  Can you explain that for me a little bit?

----------


## mowglycdb

usually when a person has a spiritual conection with an animal or personality aspects similar to that of an animal, it's because somewhere along the road you may have lived as a bear in your case, in mine a fox, when you live a life the identity/personality of that energy doesn't necersarly cease to exist, that's why today you can still comunicate with passed lives, that could have the mission to aid or teach you something. I know what it's like to be a fox (not physicly). That way you can still bring a portion of that passed lives personality and asimilate it with yours afterwards or be that entity (in this body) for a short time.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> .
> What's your spirit animal?



I am still too confused trying to figure out if a spirit is animal, vegetable, mineral or rock.

----------


## saxonharp

> usually when a person has a spiritual conection with an animal or personality aspects similar to that of an animal, it's because somewhere along the road you may have lived as a bear in your case, in mine a fox, when you live a life the identity/personality of that energy doesn't necersarly cease to exist, that's why today you can still comunicate with passed lives, that could have the mission to aid or teach you something. I know what it's like to be a fox (not physicly). That way you can still bring a portion of that passed lives personality and asimilate it with yours afterwards or be that entity (in this body) for a short time.



Thank you for the explanation.  It rings True to me.

----------


## TiredPhil

I do not actually have a dream animal, or guide.
After a family pet dies I often have very clear dreams that involve them.
Never straight away. Takes a fortnight for them to come to me.
They never speak, or pass on information. Just seems like they are sharing a last moment with me.
They are always friendly, and always happy. It is not until I wake that I realise they are gone from my life.
Happened a few times now.

----------


## saltyseedog

Your spirit animal energy is connected to your root chakra. It is your connection to the earth. The earth chooses your spirit animal. The energy can change lifetime to lifetime or stay the same for many lifetimes. And your spirit guide is not your spirit animal. Spirit guides have their own spirit animal energy too because they are connected to the earth. Ya your spirit animal(s) is not guides, they are the energy of a species of animal that is part of you that makes up your personality among many other things.

----------


## saxonharp

> Your spirit animal energy is connected to your root chakra. It is your connection to the earth. The earth chooses your spirit animal. The energy can change lifetime to lifetime or stay the same for many lifetimes. And your spirit guide is not your spirit animal. Spirit guides have their own spirit animal energy too because they are connected to the earth. Ya your spirit animal(s) is not guides, they are the energy of a species of animal that is part of you that makes up your personality among many other things.



That is one opinion.

Another is that your Spirit Animal - or "Totem" as some indigenous Peoples call it - is actually one of your most powerful Guides and Allies, and the connection you share with the essential spirit of that animal directs your Path in all ways.  It both determines and is a reflection of who you were, are and will become.  It is your protector and teacher.  To know one's Totem is to know one's self.

----------


## GrizzlyClaws

> That is one opinion.
> 
> Another is that your Spirit Animal - or "Totem" as some indigenous Peoples call it - is actually one of your most powerful Guides and Allies, and the connection you share with the essential spirit of that animal directs your Path in all ways.  It both determines and is a reflection of who you were, are and will become.  It is your protector and teacher.  To know one's Totem is to know one's self.



well, said! I totally agree with that!  ::D:

----------


## futureghost

A massive Salmon. I have seen him multiple times suddenly and involuntarily. He's gigantic and he swims in the air. he speaks only single words of tremendous significance in a deep booming voice that I can feel  shaking my bones.

----------


## Alsroge

I am keeping my mind open to the idea of animal totems/spirit animals and am trying to find out the answers. I recently have felt very connected with the deer and stag, but have also been noticing a connection with a larger feline-type animal – a lioness or possibly a lion, maybe even a cheetah. Only time will tell. 8)

P.S. Anybody ever read _Ask Your Guides_ by Sonia Choquette? I breezed by it in Barnes and Noble about two years ago, and after reading this topic I feel very drawn to getting it. Chapter 17 is "Animal Guides," if anybody has a copy handy.  ::D:

----------


## futureghost

Alsroge, I am not saying I am big on Spirit animals. To be honest the idea always seemed kind of silly to me. But you know you are sound asleep and a giant salmon appears above your head and you realize this thing is somehow insanely important to you personally....IDK man. I guess that's a spirit animal for whatever it's worth.  :wink2: 

I still don't know how significant it really was or if THAT was actually my "SPIRIT ANIMAL" but it's the closest thing I have ever seen to something like that.

Edit:

You know actually I haven't seen the big guy in a while...maybe somebody's Hawk spirit animal ate him....hmm

----------


## sloth

My spirit animal? 
*ponders*

----------


## saltyseedog

> I am keeping my mind open to the idea of animal totems/spirit animals and am trying to find out the answers. I recently have felt very connected with the deer and stag, but have also been noticing a connection with a larger feline-type animal – a lioness or possibly a lion, maybe even a cheetah. Only time will tell. 8)
> 
> P.S. Anybody ever read _Ask Your Guides_ by Sonia Choquette? I breezed by it in Barnes and Noble about two years ago, and after reading this topic I feel very drawn to getting it. Chapter 17 is "Animal Guides," if anybody has a copy handy.



north american wolf

----------


## saltyseedog

> That is one opinion.
> 
> Another is that your Spirit Animal - or "Totem" as some indigenous Peoples call it - is actually one of your most powerful Guides and Allies, and the connection you share with the essential spirit of that animal directs your Path in all ways.  It both determines and is a reflection of who you were, are and will become.  It is your protector and teacher.  To know one's Totem is to know one's self.



I was thinking about this, and I think all you really said was a complicated version of your spirit animal is your personality

----------


## starburst

Next time I have a lucid dream, I'm just going to shout out "show me my spirit animal!" and see what happens. 

I sometimes dream of cats, though. All the time, actually. So, who knows!  ::D:

----------


## insideout

Since there are cats in almost all of my dreams, I thought I would try asking if one of them could be my dream guide, or if they could help me in some other way.
In every one of the lucid dreams that I asked a cat something, it just acted like a regular cat and didn't help at all.
Darn cats...

----------


## Stryke

I dont know if a Minotaur would count as a spirit animal but if it does then I am thoroughly confused/worried. Check out my post Recurring Nightmare to understand what I'm talking about

----------


## saltyseedog

> Next time I have a lucid dream, I'm just going to shout out "show me my spirit animal!" and see what happens. 
> 
> I sometimes dream of cats, though. All the time, actually. So, who knows!



Try to turn into your spirit animal in a dream. It should happen naturally.

----------


## Ketsuyume

A red bird. A red Eagle, particularly, but those don't exist IRL. Signs involving phoenixes and cardinals follow me around constantly, IRL.

----------


## saltyseedog

It is possible to have a spirit animal that does not exist anymore. For example: nagas, dragons.....

----------


## Stryke

> It is possible to have a spirit animal that does not exist anymore. For example: nagas, dragons.....



 u sad that as if u knew for a fact that they existed at some point...site any referances?

----------


## mowglycdb

> u sad that as if u knew for a fact that they existed at some point...site any referances?



Troll fail??   LOL

we're talking about spiritual animals HURRHURR DERP.

----------


## Stryke

> Troll fail??   LOL
> 
> we're talking about spiritual animals HURRHURR DERP.



lol Im not a troll guy... he said is it possible to have a spirit animal that doesnt exist "anymore" as if to say they existed IRL at some point... read through the thread thoroughly before accusing someone of being a troll please

----------


## mowglycdb

> lol Im not a troll guy... he said is it possible to have a spirit animal that doesnt exist "anymore" as if to say they existed IRL at some point... read through the thread thoroughly before accusing someone of being a troll please



yeah but debating if an those animals were real or not  is off topic, you can create a new topic about that. 

back on topic, usually your animal spirit will have known you for a while and will probably do a facepalm when seeing you make the same mistake over and over and over again.

----------


## saltyseedog

> back on topic, usually your animal spirit will have known you for a while and will probably do a facepalm when seeing you make the same mistake over and over and over again.



I don't understand what you mean.....

@Stryke- I did not get this information from the physical realm so there is no way for me to site a reference

----------


## saxonharp

> I was thinking about this, and I think all you really said was a complicated version of your spirit animal is your personality



I'm sorry you think that.  That certainly was not my intent.  You are not your Totem, nor vice versa.  You share an energetic vibration, but the one is not the other.

----------


## saltyseedog

thats what I ment. I think... Are you saying that your spirit animal is a seperate entity from you? What I think it means when they say your spirit animal, or your spirit animal energy is your gaurdian is that it is your instinctual fight or flight response. Not that its actually like a gaurdian angel soul of an animal that watchs over you. It is energy you may channel to fight or run like hell.

----------


## etereo

You guys need to stop assuming what guide you identifie with go out in nature and observe the animals maybe they will teach you something. Do you know how to get a fire going with just magnesium fire starter? Do you know what foods to eat in your area. Do you know how to build shelter? Nature is a  beautiful thing learn its ways

----------


## mowglycdb

> I don't understand what you mean.....
> 
> @Stryke- I did not get this information from the physical realm so there is no way for me to site a reference



 I meant that your spiritual animal can be observing what you're doing in your everyday life and could get tired and bored of all your mistakes






> You guys need to stop assuming what guide you identifie with go out in nature and observe the animals maybe they will teach you something. Do you know how to get a fire going with just magnesium fire starter? Do you know what foods to eat in your area. Do you know how to build shelter? Nature is a  beautiful thing learn its ways



Wut?. This is clearly off topic, if you want to text about living in nature you can create your own thread.

----------


## saxonharp

Let me try to express it differently and with a little background.

The physical bodies we inhabit in this world are merely reflections of our energy bodies which exist simultaneously in a "different but still real" world.

Our energy bodies exist as a vibration surrounded by infinite other vibrations which exist as separate entities.

Animals in this experience are the same:  A reflection of an energetic vibration existing on a different plane.

The vibrations of our energy body will generally be compatible with or very similar to one or more "animal" vibrations.  The closer the vibrational match, the more alike you are to the animal.

Since this life is a reflection of the energetic existence, who we were, who we are, and who we will become is defined by that vibration.

Sometimes it is easier for people to recognize in others the things that lie within themselves.  Thus, for many, it is easier to understand their Totem than it is to understand themselves.  They can study the animal and thus gain a better understanding of who they are.

At first I wanted to disagree with your perspective on how our Totems protect us.  But upon reflection on personal experiences, I think you may be closer than I thought at first.

In situations where I have encountered spiritual danger, I have felt my Totem "flow into me".  In some ways it was like being filled up with the energy of my Totem and at the same time "becoming" my Totem.  That said, I have also had my Totem "block" a dangerous energetic interference without flowing into me.  

So, I guess I'm not entirely sure _how_ it works.... I just know it _does_.

----------


## saxonharp

> I meant that your spiritual animal can be observing what you're doing in your everyday life and could get tired and bored of all your mistakes



No.  Boredom is a Human perception.  As is judgement.  Our Guides, Allies and Totems do neither of these things.

----------


## saltyseedog

Your soul never gets bored. Your mind gets bored because it is searching for something outside of itself to be fulfilled.

Totems are not guides. It is your own energy that resonates extremely similar to that of a certain species of animal. Your guides or allies may have their own totems. They may appear in the form of their totem in dreams. Your spirit guides can get bored but it most likely isn't the case or they would give up being spirit guides. They enjoy being helpful, and they enjoy watching you, but they may get frustrated with you doing stupid shit. Spirit guides are just like us, they are souls.

----------


## rynkrt3

Well, I have a strong connection with beagles, they feel special to me.. and we act a like.  Could my spirit animal be a beagle?

----------


## saxonharp

> Your soul never gets bored. Your mind gets bored because it is searching for something outside of itself to be fulfilled.
> 
> Totems are not guides. It is your own energy that resonates extremely similar to that of a certain species of animal. Your guides or allies may have their own totems. They may appear in the form of their totem in dreams. Your spirit guides can get bored but it most likely isn't the case or they would give up being spirit guides. They enjoy being helpful, and they enjoy watching you, but they may get frustrated with you doing stupid shit. Spirit guides are just like us, they are souls.



We have different perceptions.

----------


## etereo

> You guys need to stop assuming what guide you identifie with go out in nature and observe the animals maybe they will teach you something. Do you know how to get a fire going with just magnesium fire starter? Do you know what foods to eat in your area. Do you know how to build shelter? Nature is a  beautiful thing learn its ways



How is this off topic? When in fact you can meet your spirit guide by staying days and nights in the woods learning how to survive. If you had any common sense you would understand the subliminal I was trying to tell others. It is highly necessary to be attuned with nature while you have your spirit guide. It brings out the animals more making your sensing higher than it is. Also about observing the animals in the wild/woods is highly necessary too because they can teach us a lot of thing we don't quit understand.

----------


## mowglycdb

> No.  Boredom is a Human perception.  As is judgement.  Our Guides, Allies and Totems do neither of these things.



Try and ask your totem if he/she/it can get bored sometimes, lets see what your totem says.






> Totems are not guides. It is your own energy that resonates extremely similar to that of a certain species of animal. Your guides or allies may have their own totems. They may appear in the form of their totem in dreams. Your spirit guides can get bored but it most likely isn't the case or they would give up being spirit guides. They enjoy being helpful, and they enjoy watching you, but they may get frustrated with you doing stupid shit. Spirit guides are just like us, they are souls.



Being a guide or not is a role a certain being takes, it's not what they are. Plus a Totem could be another aspect of yourself (important note: another aspect of your whole self, not of your ego it's like another being) and another aspect of yourself can be your guide.

----------


## saxonharp

> Try and ask your totem if he/she/it can get bored sometimes, lets see what your totem says.



No need to ask.  That lesson has already been taught to me.  Our Guides and Allies have infinite patience.  They do not get bored, they do not get frustrated, they do not judge.  They do not give up.  Humans experience all of these things; not our Guides, Allies, Benefactors or Totems.

----------


## saltyseedog

My spirit guide gets angry at me sometimes. He's actually alot different than me, but its cool because our views kind of balance each other out because we are different.

----------


## etereo

> No need to ask.  That lesson has already been taught to me.  Our Guides and Allies have infinite patience.  They do not get bored, they do not get frustrated, they do not judge.  They do not give up.  Humans experience all of these things; not our Guides, Allies, Benefactors or Totems.



I agree with a lot of what your saying and to frank your are a sensible guy  :smiley:

----------


## bellatrix18

My spirit animal is a Mountain Lion.
I have always had a strong connection with them. As a child I could see/sense one with me whenever i was upset, scared or alone as if she was watching over me. This was also when I'd never even heard the term 'spirit animal'.
I am not particularly spiritual but this unseen connection has been with me ever since i can remember.

----------


## saxonharp

> My spirit animal is a Mountain Lion.
> I have always had a strong connection with them. As a child I could see/sense one with me whenever i was upset, scared or alone as if she was watching over me. This was also when I'd never even heard the term 'spirit animal'.
> I am not particularly spiritual but this unseen connection has been with me ever since i can remember.




The Lakota Name for Mountain Lion is "Igmu Tanka".  This is my oldest daughter's Totem as well.

----------


## Aeona

My totem is the Jaguar. 
Although I ~feel~ I have had dreams of being fully in this form, usually I recall being more of a jaguar/human hybrid.

----------


## OldBlood

im new here, but it goes like this for me, im either running on all fours, because its so much easier, and killing a dear, or im being devoured by wolves or some wild K-9. I live in Canada and the setting is usually in a snowy forest running along trails or same forest in different season. I would love to be able to say something like i have a totem, and manifest its purpose somehow, but that would require me to ascend somewhat from the spot im at now. I remember once stalking two turkeys, killing them, then feeding them to a huge owl and a mountain lion. In the dream the lion was very affectionate, and i laid beside it in the rain, doing what i think was dieing.

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

I met a giant pheasant in a dream the other day...

----------


## mowglycdb

I think I'm starting to understand something more about totems, if there are totems there must only be one of each specie...  Totem Fox, Bear  for example  ( like cristic energy ) and when we find the Totem Fox, it's like taking to Jesus, there will multiple persons that can be seeing him at the moment at diferent places yet it's the same guy.

And what I would call your inner animal, that would be the aspect of your self that has been embeded by thee abilities of that Totem , or seeking to use the animals energy for a special purpose. In my case I have a past life with me  that I see as a fox, maybe he's united with the fox escense because he needed the Fox abilities like camuflage to pass unnoted or maybe other reasons.

----------


## lucidmirage

I honestly have no idea what my spirit animal is, as I dream of many different animals.
Think anyone can help me like find out what my spirit animal is?

----------


## Pokerface

I've been dreaming about the slenderman a lot recently.  Does that mean he's my spirit animal?   :Eek:

----------


## saltyseedog

> I honestly have no idea what my spirit animal is, as I dream of many different animals.
> Think anyone can help me like find out what my spirit animal is?



It is some species of bird. I have no idea what type. Kind of medium small size.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*baby seal*

----------


## Aeolar

Either a Dragon or a Lynx.

----------


## Aeolar

> baby seal



CLUB!

lol xD jk.

----------


## Aeolar

> I've been dreaming about the slenderman a lot recently.  Does that mean he's my spirit animal?



OMG! Marble Hornets FTW!
all you need to do is give him some spare change for the bus, then he'll leave ya alone.

----------


## Jeff777

A wolf.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Mines a horse.

----------


## WanderingSnake

I think my spirit guide might be a snake its the one animal that I have had the most dreams about 3 out of four of those dreams I got an overwhelming feeling of friendship from the animal, like I was in no danger at all, no harm would come to me or it and I felt so complete in those three instances twice it was black and once it was white the times that it was black was when the feeling was the strongest an all encompassing feeling of friend. I also felt like I was looking at the raw essence of someones soul with the white one.

 The other dream the snake was an albino squid toy I was gifted that went wrong and mutated into a snake, it had an incurable hunger it wanted to devour the world it started out small and got bigger and bigger the more it ate and the hungrier it got it wanted to eat all that i loved the only way i could stop it was to steer it into a hive of bees which stung it was tiny and harmless. (albino animals in my dreams always want to eat things or to bite them I've found).

I doubt my guide would be my favorite creature as well because I have never dreamed of a dragon except for when I was telling someone off for moving my dragon statues.

as for the crow people you might be looking at ravens the two are pretty similar sometimes they both come from the corvid family, are black, similar shaped and have similar calls sometimes. the area that I live in a lot of people call the black birds that they see "crows" because of these similarities when geographically there cant be crows of any kind in the area but we do have ravens.

----------


## spellbee2

Please don't necropost. This thread has been inactive for 4 years, and most of the members in the original conversation no longer use the forum. If you want to continue this discussion, please start a new thread.

 :lock:

----------

